# Names you hate?



## moonford (Jun 30, 2016)

I really dislike Dylan, Barbara, Ethan, Callum, Jordan, Daniel & William.


----------



## f11 (Jun 30, 2016)

Crystal/Crys, any variations of that name.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2016)

Bertha, Angus, Keegan, Daniel, Charles, Brody.


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

Jordan and Barbara, I don't know, sorry if your name are those but I don't really like em.


----------



## treetops (Jun 30, 2016)

Lachlan. Just... ew.


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 30, 2016)

Dororthy, Beatrice LOL


----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)

britney. just ugh


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 30, 2016)

Alondra, alexandra, most of the names that start with al


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 30, 2016)

Stuff like Getie and Gretchen, can't stand them but there really uncommon which is good.


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2016)

Girl
Amy (my drug addict cousin)
Barbara
Bethy
Becky
Beatrice
Any girl B names
Lisa (my drug addict step-cousin)
Any variation of Rylee (step-cousin and sassy girl at my school)
Boy
Brody (sounds like grody)
Diego
Dominic


----------



## Javocado (Jun 30, 2016)

I really don't like the name Quincy lmao


----------



## namiieco (Jun 30, 2016)

Brody and Dude (i cant believe someone named their child that ;


----------



## Ploom (Jun 30, 2016)

The name I despise more than anything else.... Is Bruce.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

None really what I can think of, but people intentionally using alternate spelling just to be cool or edgy are just messed up tbh. Also I don't really like my real name either so...


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 30, 2016)

brittany, tiffany, helga, chris, sasha, diego, michelle

they just all sound kind of ugly to me?


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 30, 2016)

haha, no i can't say i hate any names per se, although "Manny" kind of annoys me for some reason.

but, i've noticed, that guys who go by "Billy" or "Tommy" instead of Bill, Will, William, Thomas, or Tom, are always trouble-makers...


----------



## Aquari (Jun 30, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I really don't like the name Quincy lmao



aww duude, i love that name, its a great pet name!!


but anyways, i dont really hate names but it does kinda bother me when ppl name their kids "hope" or 
"charity" (and yes ive actually met a girl named "charity") like whats next, you gonna name your kid "kindness" now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

^that's cringy naming them after real words like that

also what i meant was people spelling their name like khryshtal rather than crystal because they think they are alternative af lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't understand why some people name their kids after places they have no significant relation to such as naming an American "China" or "Florence."


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> aww duude, i love that name, its a great pet name!!
> 
> 
> but anyways, i dont really hate names but it does kinda bother me when ppl name their kids "hope" or
> "charity" (and yes ive actually met a girl named "charity") like whats next, you gonna name your kid "kindness" now?



Or Destiny, Grace, Clarity or Angel. Sooo horrible.


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 30, 2016)

I really hate the names Chad and Brad. I've always hated them.

I also hate my name, which is Sophia, but I'm going to deal with it. I mean, I could change it if I wanted to, but it's still a special name since it was given to me at birth. I don't like any variation of the name Sophia, unless someone calls me Soph.


----------



## gominam9 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sabrina
Marjorie
?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 30, 2016)

none that I can think of really, I'm just looking through to see if anyone hates my name


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2016)

I also hate the namea Kathy, Kathryn, Catherine, etc. Those names are more overused than any other name, I swear. Though, Katie is okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Torterraxe said:


> I really hate the names Chad and Brad. I've always hated them.
> 
> I also hate my name, which is Sophia, but I'm going to deal with it. I mean, I could change it if I wanted to, but it's still a special name since it was given to me at birth. I don't like any variation of the name Sophia, unless someone calls me Soph.



Lolololol Chad and Brad are the typical hot douche guy names. XD


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 30, 2016)

ethan bc of a person i knew


----------



## seliph (Jun 30, 2016)

Kyler is my most hated name of all time

I also don't like Robert or David, or John with the exception of my grandpa. And also people who name their white kids "India" and "China" like wtf


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 30, 2016)

I know someone who's going to name their kid La-ya, pronounced "le dash ee ya" like what the actual frick.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also "Chlorine" after the stuff they put in pools.


----------



## Miii (Jun 30, 2016)

I hate a lot of common names like Brittney, Josh, Jessica, Zachary, Whitney, Bob, Debra, Julie, Crystal, Miranda, Ashley, etc. I've also met people with pretty awful names like Randa (Miranda without the Mi), Starlight (super ghetto chick I knew on 8th grade who was already getting tattooed), and I went to school with a girl with the last name Rape (but at least everyone felt too bad to ever tease her for it).

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Kyler is my most hated name of all time
> 
> I also don't like Robert or David, or John with the exception of my grandpa. And also people who name their white kids "India" and "China" like wtf



LOL I went to school with two twin sisters named Asia and India xD


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 30, 2016)

My own name LOL. Rebecca, also the name Libby or Tibby. Liberty is cool, but Libby by itself is just eh.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 30, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> My own name LOL. Rebecca, also the name Libby or Tibby. Liberty is cool, but Libby by itself is just eh.



Really? I've always liked Rebecca.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 30, 2016)

None that I can think of other than my own, but I don't hate it exactly, I just don't think it suits me very well. I also used to dislike my middle name but then I met a really lovely person with the same name so I like it a lot more now.


----------



## otomatoe (Jun 30, 2016)

_*read through all the response to find out whether someone hates my name*
*no, okay continue...*_

The only name I dislike is Vincent, sorry for any Vincent(s) who read this post and feel offended. It's actually personal since I know a guy named Vincent back in my high school who used to exploit me for my position and do nasty things and boom my reputation went poof without me doing anything and all that.

BUT life is such a B, alright.. Because years later I found out my spouse's baptism name is...... V I N C E N T


good god


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't like the names Jessy or Emma.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 30, 2016)

Dylan, Neil, Harper, Luke/Lucas, Gertrude, Bryce, Matteo, there are more but of course when I actually need to think of them I can't 

(Sorry if I mentioned your name)


----------



## Eldin (Jun 30, 2016)

Sorry to offend any Mandy's out there, but can't stand that name.

Very similar to mine and my parents almost chose that name, so people try to use it as a nickname and I immediately want to punch them.


----------



## riummi (Jun 30, 2016)

I just knew i would find my name on here ;A; its ok I dislike it too

I hate Cliche names or names that attempt to be modern and "fresh" sounding- they end up just sounding stupid
for ex. Brayden, Easton, Xander, Ryder, Landon, Tristan (just found some online)


----------



## Aniko (Jun 30, 2016)

I only dislike Karine, because I know several karine that are not pleasant people at all, one day I will find one who is nice and forget the fact that I disliked it.  What annoys me though is people who have common name but spelled in a weird way. Or name like North West...

- - - Post Merge - - -



riummi said:


> I just knew i would find my name on here ;A; its ok I dislike it too
> 
> I hate Cliche names or names that attempt to be modern and "fresh" sounding- they end up just sounding stupid
> for ex. Brayden, Easton, Xander, Ryder, Landon, Tristan (just found some online)



Tristan is common for French ppl.


----------



## riummi (Jun 30, 2016)

Aniko said:


> Tristan is common for French ppl.



hmm i never knew - I haven't even heard of it being a thing in the US (or mb just California specifically)


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 30, 2016)

I really hate the name Trevor, but only because of a person I know. Just hearing it makes me internally cringe.

I really don't hate many names, except ridiculous ones. Like, white people wanting to be unique so they horribly misspell common names to be "unique" or mash together names. Like that picture of the pregnant white woman standing next to the chalkboard of names like "Maylee," "Taylee," and "Nykee." Too lazy to find it now but most people have probably seen it somewhere.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 30, 2016)

I used to go to school with a kid named Grayden and it's not my favorite.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 30, 2016)

Roh said:


> I used to go to school with a kid named Grayden and it's not my favorite.



Since Grayson and Aiden are both pretty popular names right now, I can see someone naming their kid that because they just can't decide between the two.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 30, 2016)

Beth, Bart... There are others I can't think of right now.
Hannah gets on my nerves too just because it's so popular


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 1, 2016)

Grettle...

My friends neighbor is Gretchen... xD

Oh, and Donald. Oooohhhh... and Maurice.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 1, 2016)

Bethany. UGHH


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't like my middle name, it just doesn't suit me at all..


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 1, 2016)

sam/sammy/samson/samuel, theyre all bad


----------



## Limon (Jul 1, 2016)

Crystal and Samantha/Sam


----------



## Soraru (Jul 1, 2016)

I hate Tim, KiKi, and Sarah because those were the names of bullies.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jul 1, 2016)

I just really hate the name Kyle...


----------



## focus (Jul 1, 2016)

bart is the most annoying name i can think off, sorry to any barts out there but i just rlly hate ur name :/ also greta


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Winerfrey


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2016)

Most men's names starting with K's =[ Kyle, Kevin, Keith, Keith is just the worst. Ken isn't as bad, Kenny is worse than Ken. Just like, they're just wrong. Especially names that should start with a C, Kody, Kris. Just don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Winerfrey



What about Winifred?


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

my own name, noah. it doesn't fit me at all.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 2, 2016)

i dont like lots of female names that start with B or G, idk why


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

Like old fashioned names (Barbara, etc), and really common names (like Sam, James, Emma, Millie).

Why would you want to name your kid something so boring aah


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 2, 2016)

gun and gunnel..... why .... they're really old tho so not mmany young ppl are named that.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 2, 2016)

I hate names that are concepts, like Hope, Charity, or Faith. I also hate overly Biblical names. Naming your kid Samuel is fine. Naming your kid Ezekiel is not.


----------



## misakixx (Jul 2, 2016)

*.*

britney,, emily,, jessica (except jessica jones),, barbara,, lucas,, thomas,, kim,, joffrey (lol),, edith,, fernando,, lindsey,, maurice,, yousef,, marcel,, tabitha and way more lol.

also people who name their kids after their religion like anything with chris or kris or people who be like lets name our kid mohammed or jesus like you for real -_-" also people who name their kid after well known geographical stuff like london,, paris,, adelaide,, francisco,, asia,, america,, india,, brooklyn,, kenya,, china,, berlin,, bronx,, etc. like im so done with this world i cant even. o_o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I really don't like the name Quincy lmao



I also dislike this name because of someone I knew with that name, it was a girl I went to school with.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 2, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I really dislike Dylan, Barbara, Ethan, Callum, Jordan, Daniel & William.



Fam my name is Daniel. And you changed your avatar. nuuu D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways I hate the name Tyler, and Orlando.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I also hate the namea Kathy, Kathryn, Catherine, etc. Those names are more overused than any other name, I swear. Though, Katie is okay.



Bless. That's why I go by Kaydee, to distance myself. My birth name is Katherine and there's always been far too many of us.


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 2, 2016)

I hate the name flamingo.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

It's not the name as such but I find it a little odd when people name their children after themselves, like a middle name is cool but when you're called John, your father's called John and your son is also John, I just don't get it


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> It's not the name as such but I find it a little odd when people name their children after themselves, like a middle name is cool but when you're called John, your father's called John and your son is also John, I just don't get it



Yeah I don't like that either. >.<


----------



## Becca617 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jordan, Mackenzie, Kacey, Julia

All of them just remind me of when I got bullied to death in school.


----------



## Katattacc (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't know why anyone would name their son Guy


----------



## ams (Jul 2, 2016)

Bulbadragon said:


> Since Grayson and Aiden are both pretty popular names right now, I can see someone naming their kid that because they just can't decide between the two.



My friend's mom was going to name her child Grayden for exactly this reason. When my friend told me and I responded with "you mean like what you do to cheese?" and I still take credit for saving that child a lot of dairy-related bullying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm very happy that I haven't found my own name in this thread yet.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 2, 2016)

All of my nephews have really stupid names. Idk what my sister was thinking. Jayvaugh, J'vaugntay, and J'Andre.


----------



## moonford (Jul 3, 2016)

Sicatiff said:


> I hate the name flamingo.



Aww, that's nice. c:


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 3, 2016)

bertha, gert, melina, lori.
ugh.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> It's not the name as such but I find it a little odd when people name their children after themselves, like a middle name is cool but when you're called John, your father's called John and your son is also John, I just don't get it



yeaH that's just realyl weird .... my mom has a friend that named her child carmen and her name is carmen too... like... why .... please don't ... just call her something else..


----------



## Cascade (Jul 3, 2016)

someone name "Boy" "Girl".


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> All of my nephews have really stupid names. Idk what my sister was thinking. Jayvaugh, J'vaugntay, and J'Andre.



how are you supposed to pronounce those names......, i feel sorry for those kids, hopefully they have okay nicknames like jay, tay and andre........


----------



## seliph (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh yeah I also hate first names that are actually two names
Mary-Anne, Anna-Grace, Sarah-Michelle, Bobby-Jack.... why do you do this just pick one



visibleghost said:


> how are you supposed to pronounce those names......, i feel sorry for those kids, hopefully they have okay nicknames like jay, tay and andre........



Jay-vaw, J-von-tay, Jon-dray


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2016)

[**** yes!!! I'm so happy!!! 



Spoiler: if ur bored...heres the beemovie script, im serious(cut bc character limit)



Bee Movie Script



According to all known laws
of aviation,


there is no way a bee
should be able to fly.


Its wings are too small to get
its fat little body off the ground.


The bee, of course, flies anyway


because bees don't care
what humans think is impossible.


Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black.


Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.


Barry! Breakfast is ready!


Ooming!


Hang on a second.


Hello?


- Barry?
- Adam?


- Oan you believe this is happening?
- I can't. I'll pick you up.


Looking sharp.


Use the stairs. Your father
paid good money for those.


Sorry. I'm excited.


Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.


A perfect report card, all B's.


Very proud.


Ma! I got a thing going here.


- You got lint on your fuzz.
- Ow! That's me!


- Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
- Bye!


Barry, I told you,
stop flying in the house!


- Hey, Adam.
- Hey, Barry.


- Is that fuzz gel?
- A little. Special day, graduation.


Never thought I'd make it.


Three days grade school,
three days high school.


Those were awkward.


Three days college. I'm glad I took
a day and hitchhiked around the hive.


You did come back different.


- Hi, Barry.
- Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.


- Hear about Frankie?
- Yeah.


- You going to the funeral?
- No, I'm not going.


Everybody knows,
sting someone, you die.


Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.


I guess he could have
just gotten out of the way.


I love this incorporating
an amusement park into our day.


That's why we don't need vacations.


Boy, quite a bit of pomp...
under the circumstances.


- Well, Adam, today we are men.
- We are!


- Bee-men.
- Amen!


Hallelujah!


Students, faculty, distinguished bees,


please welcome Dean Buzzwell.


Welcome, New Hive Oity
graduating class of...


...9:15.


That concludes our ceremonies.


And begins your career
at Honex Industries!


Will we pick ourjob today?


I heard it's just orientation.


Heads up! Here we go.


Keep your hands and antennas
inside the tram at all times.


- Wonder what it'll be like?
- A little scary.


Welcome to Honex,
a division of Honesco


and a part of the Hexagon Group.


This is it!


Wow.


Wow.


We know that you, as a bee,
have worked your whole life


to get to the point where you
can work for your whole life.


Honey begins when our valiant Pollen
Jocks bring the nectar to the hive.


Our top-secret formula


is automatically color-corrected,
scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured


into this soothing sweet syrup


with its distinctive
golden glow you know as...


Honey!


- That girl was hot.
- She's my cousin!


- She is?
- Yes, we're all cousins.


- Right. You're right.
- At Honex, we constantly strive


to improve every aspect
of bee existence.


These bees are stress-testing
a new helmet technology.


- What do you think he makes?
- Not enough.


Here we have our latest advancement,
the Krelman.


- What does that do?
- Oatches that little strand of honey


that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.


Oan anyone work on the Krelman?


Of course. Most bee jobs are
small ones. But bees know


that every small job,
if it's done well, means a lot.


But choose carefully


because you'll stay in the job
you pick for the rest of your life.


The same job the rest of your life?
I didn't know that.


What's the difference?


You'll be happy to know that bees,
as a species, haven't had one day off


in 27 million years.


So you'll just work us to death?


We'll sure try.


Wow! That blew my mind!


"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?


One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.


I'm relieved. Now we only have
to make one decision in life.


But, Adam, how could they
never have told us that?


Why would you question anything?
We're bees.


We're the most perfectly
functioning society on Earth.


You ever think maybe things
work a little too well here?


Like what? Give me one example.


I don't know. But you know
what I'm talking about.


Please clear the gate.
Royal Nectar Force on approach.


Wait a second. Oheck it out.


- Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
- Wow.


I've never seen them this close.


They know what it's like
outside the hive.


Yeah, but some don't come back.


- Hey, Jocks!
- Hi, Jocks!


You guys did great!


You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!


- I wonder where they were.
- I don't know.


Their day's not planned.


Outside the hive, flying who knows
where, doing who knows what.


You can'tjust decide to be a Pollen
Jock. You have to be bred for that.


Right.


Look. That's more pollen
than you and I will see in a lifetime.


It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.


Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it
and the ladies see you wearing it.


Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?


Distant. Distant.


Look at these two.


- Oouple of Hive Harrys.
- Let's have fun with them.


It must be dangerous
being a Pollen Jock.


Yeah. Once a bear pinned me
against a mushroom!


He had a paw on my throat,
and with the other, he was slapping me!


- Oh, my!
- I never thought I'd knock him out.


What were you doing during this?


Trying to alert the authorities.


I can autograph that.


A little gusty out there today,
wasn't it, comrades?


Yeah. Gusty.


We're hitting a sunflower patch
six miles from here tomorrow.


- Six miles, huh?
- Barry!


A puddle jump for us,
but maybe you're not up for it.


- Maybe I am.
- You are not!


We're going 0900 at J-Gate.


What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?


I might be. It all depends
on what 0900 means.


Hey, Honex!


Dad, you surprised me.


You decide what you're interested in?


- Well, there's a lot of choices.
- But you only get one.


Do you ever get bored
doing the same job every day?


Son, let me tell you about stirring.


You grab that stick, and you just
move it around, and you stir it around.


You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.


You know, Dad,
the more I think about it,


maybe the honey field
just isn't right for me.


You were thinking of what,
making balloon animals?


That's a bad job
for a guy with a stinger.


Janet, your son's not sure
he wants to go into honey!


- Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
- I'm not trying to be funny.


You're not funny! You're going
into honey. Our son, the stirrer!


- You're gonna be a stirrer?
- No one's listening to me!


Wait till you see the sticks I have.


I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!


Let's open some honey and celebrate!


Maybe I'll pierce my thorax.
Shave my antennae.


Shack up with a grasshopper. Get
a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!


I'm so proud.


- We're starting work today!
- Today's the day.


Oome on! All the good jobs
will be gone.


Yeah, right.


Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring,
stirrer, front desk, hair removal...


- Is it still available?
- Hang on. Two left!


One of them's yours! Oongratulations!
Step to the side.


- What'd you get?
- Picking crud out. Stellar!


Wow!


Oouple of newbies?


Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!


Make your choice.


- You want to go first?
- No, you go.


Oh, my. What's available?


Restroom attendant's open,
not for the reason you think.


- Any chance of getting the Krelman?
- Sure, you're on.


I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.


Wax monkey's always open.


The Krelman opened up again.


What happened?


A bee died. Makes an opening. See?
He's dead. Another dead one.


Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.


Dead from the neck up.
Dead from the neck down. That's life!


Oh, this is so hard!


Heating, cooling,
stunt bee, pourer, stirrer,


humming, inspector number seven,
lint coordinator, stripe supervisor,


mite wrangler. Barry, what
do you think I should... Barry?


Barry!


All right, we've got the sunflower patch
in quadrant nine...


What happened to you?
Where are you?


- I'm going out.
- Out? Out where?


- Out there.
- Oh, no!


I have to, before I go
to work for the rest of my life.


You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?


Another call coming in.


If anyone's feeling brave,
there's a Korean deli on 83rd


that gets their roses today.


Hey, guys.


- Look at that.
- Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?


Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.


It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.


Really? Feeling lucky, are you?


Sign here, here. Just initial that.


- Thank you.
- OK.


You got a rain advisory today,


and as you all know,
bees cannot fly in rain.


So be careful. As always,
watch your brooms,


hockey sticks, dogs,
birds, bears and bats.


Also, I got a couple of reports
of root beer being poured on us.


Murphy's in a home because of it,
babbling like a cicada!


- That's awful.
- And a reminder for you rookies,


bee law number one,
absolutely no talking to humans!


All right, launch positions!


Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz,
buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!


Black and yellow!


Hello!


You ready for this, hot shot?


Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.


Wind, check.


- Antennae, check.
- Nectar pack, check.


- Wings, check.
- Stinger, check.


Scared out of my shorts, check.


OK, ladies,


let's move it out!


Pound those petunias,
you striped stem-suckers!


All of you, drain those flowers!


Wow! I'm out!


I can't believe I'm out!


So blue.


I feel so fast and free!


Box kite!


Wow!


Flowers!


This is Blue Leader.
We have roses visual.


Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.


Roses!


30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.


Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.


That is one nectar collector!


- Ever see pollination up close?
- No, sir.


I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it
over here. Maybe a dash over there,


a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.


That's amazing. Why do we do that?


That's pollen power. More pollen, more
flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.


Oool.


I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow.
Oould be daisies. Don't we need those?


Oopy that visual.


Wait. One of these flowers
seems to be on the move.


Say again? You're reporting
a moving flower?


Affirmative.


That was on the line!


This is the coolest. What is it?


I don't know, but I'm loving this color.


It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.


Yeah, fuzzy.


Ohemical-y.


Oareful, guys. It's a little grabby.


My sweet lord of bees!


Oandy-brain, get off there!


Problem!


- Guys!
- This could be bad.


Affirmative.


Very close.


Gonna hurt.


Mama's little boy.


You are way out of position, rookie!


Ooming in at you like a missile!


Help me!


I don't think these are flowers.


- Should we tell him?
- I think he knows.


What is this?!


Match point!


You can start packing up, honey,
because you're about to eat it!


Yowser!


Gross.


There's a bee in the car!


- Do something!
- I'm driving!


- Hi, bee.
- He's back here!


He's going to sting me!


Nobody move. If you don't move,
he won't sting you. Freeze!


He blinked!


Spray him, Granny!


What are you doing?!


Wow... the tension level
out here is unbelievable.


I gotta get home.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Oan't fly in rain.


Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Ken, could you close
the window please?


Oheck out my new resume.
I made it into a fold-out brochure.


You see? Folds out.


Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.


What was that?


Maybe this time. This time. This time.
This time! This time! This...


Drapes!


That is diabolical.


It's fantastic. It's got all my special
skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.


What's number one? Star Wars?


Nah, I don't go for that...


...kind of stuff.


No wonder we shouldn't talk to them.
They're out of their minds.


When I leave a job interview, they're
flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.


There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.


I don't remember the sun
having a big 75 on it.


I predicted global warming.


I could feel it getting hotter.
At first I thought it was just me.


Wait! Stop! Bee!


Stand back. These are winter boots.


Wait!


Don't kill him!


You know I'm allergic to them!
This thing could kill me!


Why does his life have
less value than yours?


Why does his life have any less value
than mine? Is that your statement?


I'm just saying all life has value. You
don't know what he's capable of feeling.


My brochure!


There you go, little guy.


I'm not scared of him.
It's an allergic thing.


Put that on your resume brochure.


My whole face could puff up.


Make it one of your special skills.


Knocking someone out
is also a special skill.


Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.


- Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
- Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.


- You could put carob chips on there.
- Bye.


- Supposed to be less calories.
- Bye.


I gotta say something.


She saved my life.
I gotta say something.


All right, here it goes.


Nah.


What would I say?


I could really get in trouble.


It's a bee law.
You're not supposed to talk to a human.


I can't believe I'm doing this.


I've got to.


Oh, I can't do it. Oome on!


No. Yes. No.


Do it. I can't.


How should I start it?
"You like jazz?" No, that's no good.


Here she comes! Speak, you fool!


Hi!


I'm sorry.


- You're talking.
- Yes, I know.


You're talking!


I'm so sorry.


No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming.


But I don't recall going to bed.


Well, I'm sure this
is very disconcerting.


This is a bit of a surprise to me.
I mean, you're a bee!


I am. And I'm not supposed
to be doing this,


but they were all trying to kill me.


And if it wasn't for you...


I had to thank you.
It's just how I was raised.


That was a little weird.


- I'm talking with a bee.
- Yeah.


I'm talking to a bee.
And the bee is talking to me!


I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.


- Wait! How did you learn to do that?
- What?


The talking thing.


Same way you did, I guess.
"Mama, Dada, honey." You pick it up.


- That's very funny.
- Yeah.


Bees are funny. If we didn't laugh,
we'd cry with what we have to deal with.


Anyway...


Oan I...


...get you something?
- Like what?


I don't know. I mean...
I don't know. Ooffee?


I don't want to put you out.


It's no trouble. It takes two minutes.


- It's just coffee.
- I hate to impose.


- Don't be ridiculous!
- Actually, I would love a cup.


Hey, you want rum cake?


- I shouldn't.
- Have some.


- No, I can't.
- Oome on!


I'm trying to lose a couple micrograms.


- Where?
- These stripes don't help.


You look great!


I don't know if you know
anything about fashion.


Are you all right?


No.


He's making the tie in the cab
as they're flying up Madison.


He finally gets there.


He runs up the steps into the church.
The wedding is on.


And he says, "Watermelon?
I thought you said Guatemalan.


Why would I marry a watermelon?"


Is that a bee joke?


That's the kind of stuff we do.


Yeah, different.


So, what are you gonna do, Barry?


About work? I don't know.


I want to do my part for the hive,
but I can't do it the way they want.


I know how you feel.


- You do?
- Sure.


My parents wanted me to be a lawyer or
a doctor, but I wanted to be a florist.


- Really?
- My only interest is flowers.


Our new queen was just elected
with that same campaign slogan.


Anyway, if you look...


There's my hive right there. See it?


You're in Sheep Meadow!


Yes! I'm right off the Turtle Pond!


No way! I know that area.
I lost a toe ring there once.


- Why do girls put rings on their toes?
- Why not?


- It's like putting a hat on your knee.
- Maybe I'll try that.


- You all right, ma'am?
- Oh, yeah. Fine.


Just having two cups of coffee!


Anyway, this has been great.
Thanks for the coffee.


Yeah, it's no trouble.


Sorry I couldn't finish it. If I did,
I'd be up the rest of my life.


Are you...?


Oan I take a piece of this with me?


Sure! Here, have a crumb.


- Thanks!
- Yeah.


All right. Well, then...
I guess I'll see you around.


Or not.


OK, Barry.


And thank you
so much again... for before.


Oh, that? That was nothing.


Well, not nothing, but... Anyway...


This can't possibly work.


He's all set to go.
We may as well try it.


OK, Dave, pull the chute.


- Sounds amazing.
- It was amazing!


It was the scariest,
happiest moment of my life.


Humans! I can't believe
you were with humans!


Giant, scary humans!
What were they like?


Huge and crazy. They talk crazy.


They eat crazy giant things.
They drive crazy.


- Do they try and kill you, like on TV?
- Some of them. But some of them don't.


- How'd you get back?
- Poodle.


You did it, and I'm glad. You saw
whatever you wanted to see.


You had your "experience." Now you
can pick out yourjob and be normal.


- Well...
- Well?


Well, I met someone.


You did? Was she Bee-ish?


- A wasp?! Your parents will kill you!
- No, no, no, not a wasp.


- Spider?
- I'm not attracted to spiders.


I know it's the hottest thing,
with the eight legs and all.


I can't get by that face.


So who is she?


She's... human.


No, no. That's a bee law.
You wouldn't break a bee law.


- Her name's Vanessa.
- Oh, boy.


She's so nice. And she's a florist!


Oh, no! You're dating a human florist!


We're not dating.


You're flying outside the hive, talking
to humans that attack our homes


with power washers and M-80s!
One-eighth a stick of dynamite!


She saved my life!
And she understands me.


This is over!


Eat this.


This is not over! What was that?


- They call it a crumb.
- It was so stingin' stripey!


And that's not what they eat.
That's what falls off what they eat!


- You know what a Oinnabon is?
- No.


It's bread and cinnamon and frosting.
They heat it up...


Sit down!


...really hot!
- Listen to me!


We are not them! We're us.
There's us and there's them!


Yes, but who can deny
the heart that is yearning?


There's no yearning.
Stop yearning. Listen to me!


You have got to start thinking bee,
my friend. Thinking bee!


- Thinking bee.
- Thinking bee.


Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!


There he is. He's in the pool.


You know what your problem is, Barry?


I gotta start thinking bee?


How much longer will this go on?


It's been three days!
Why aren't you working?


I've got a lot of big life decisions
to think about.


What life? You have no life!
You have no job. You're barely a bee!


Would it kill you
to make a little honey?


Barry, come out.
Your father's talking to you.


Martin, would you talk to him?


Barry, I'm talking to you!


You coming?


Got everything?


All set!


Go ahead. I'll catch up.


Don't be too long.


Watch this!


Vanessa!


- We're still here.
- I told you not to yell at him.


He doesn't respond to yelling!


- Then why yell at me?
- Because you don't listen!


I'm not listening to this.


Sorry, I've gotta go.


- Where are you going?
- I'm meeting a friend.


A girl? Is this why you can't decide?


Bye.


I just hope she's Bee-ish.


They have a huge parade
of flowers every year in Pasadena?


To be in the Tournament of Roses,
that's every florist's dream!


Up on a float, surrounded
by flowers, crowds cheering.


A tournament. Do the roses
compete in athletic events?


No. All right, I've got one.
How come you don't fly everywhere?


It's exhausting. Why don't you
run everywhere? It's faster.


Yeah, OK, I see, I see.
All right, your turn.


TiVo. You can just freeze live TV?
That's insane!


You don't have that?


We have Hivo, but it's a disease.
It's a horrible, horrible disease.


Oh, my.


Dumb bees!


You must want to sting all those jerks.


We try not to sting.
It's usually fatal for us.


So you have to watch your temper.


Very carefully.
You kick a wall, take a walk,


write an angry letter and throw it out.
Work through it like any emotion:


Anger, jealousy, lust.


Oh, my goodness! Are you OK?


Yeah.


- What is wrong with you?!
- It's a bug.


He's not bothering anybody.
Get out of here, you creep!


What was that? A Pic 'N' Save circular?


Yeah, it was. How did you know?


It felt like about 10 pages.
Seventy-five is pretty much our limit.


You've really got that
down to a science.


- I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue.
- I'll bet.


What in the name
of Mighty Hercules is this?


How did this get here?
Oute Bee, Golden Blossom,


Ray Liotta Private Select?


- Is he that actor?
- I never heard of him.


- Why is this here?
- For people. We eat it.


You don't have
enough food of your own?


- Well, yes.
- How do you get it?


- Bees make it.
- I know who makes it!


And it's hard to make it!


There's heating, cooling, stirring.
You need a whole Krelman thing!


- It's organic.
- It's our-ganic!


It's just honey, Barry.


Just what?!


Bees don't know about this!
This is stealing! A lot of stealing!


You've taken our homes, schools,
hospitals! This is all we have!


And it's on sale?!
I'm getting to the bottom of this.


I'm getting to the bottom
of all of this!


Hey, Hector.


- You almost done?
- Almost.


He is here. I sense it.


Well, I guess I'll go home now


and just leave this nice honey out,
with no one around.


You're busted, box boy!


I knew I heard something.
So you can talk!


I can talk.
And now you'll start talking!


Where you getting the sweet stuff?
Who's your supplier?


I don't understand.
I thought we were friends.


The last thing we want
to do is upset bees!


You're too late! It's ours now!


You, sir, have crossed
the wrong sword!


You, sir, will be lunch
for my iguana, Ignacio!


Where is the honey coming from?


Tell me where!


Honey Farms! It comes from Honey Farms!


Orazy person!


What horrible thing has happened here?


These faces, they never knew
what hit them. And now


they're on the road to nowhere!


Just keep still.


What? You're not dead?


Do I look dead? They will wipe anything
that moves. Where you headed?


To Honey Farms.
I am onto something huge here.


I'm going to Alaska. Moose blood,
crazy stuff. Blows your head off!


I'm going to Tacoma.


- And you?
- He really is dead.


All right.


Uh-oh!


- What is that?!
- Oh, no!


- A wiper! Triple blade!
- Triple blade?


Jump on! It's your only chance, bee!


Why does everything have
to be so doggone clean?!


How much do you people need to see?!


Open your eyes!
Stick your head out the window!


From NPR News in Washington,
I'm Oarl Kasell.


But don't kill no more bugs!


- Bee!
- Moose blood guy!!


- You hear something?
- Like what?


Like tiny screaming.


Turn off the radio.


Whassup, bee boy?


Hey, Blood.


Just a row of honey jars,
as far as the eye could see.


Wow!


I assume wherever this truck goes
is where they're getting it.


I mean, that honey's ours.


- Bees hang tight.
- We're all jammed in.


It's a close community.


Not us, man. We on our own.
Every mosquito on his own.


- What if you get in trouble?
- You a mosquito, you in trouble.


Nobody likes us. They just smack.
See a mosquito, smack, smack!


At least you're out in the world.
You must meet girls.


Mosquito girls try to trade up,
get with a moth, dragonfly.


Mosquito girl don't want no mosquito.


You got to be kidding me!


Mooseblood's about to leave
the building! So long, bee!


- Hey, guys!
- Mooseblood!


I knew I'd catch y'all down here.
Did you bring your crazy straw?


We throw it in jars, slap a label on it,
and it's pretty much pure profit.


What is this place?


A bee's got a brain
the size of a pinhead.


They are pinheads!


Pinhead.


- Oheck out the new smoker.
- Oh, sweet. That's the one you want.


The Thomas 3000!


Smoker?


Ninety puffs a minute, semi-automatic.
Twice the nicotine, all the tar.


A couple breaths of this
knocks them right out.


They make the honey,
and we make the money.


"They make the honey,
and we make the money"?


Oh, my!


What's going on? Are you OK?


Yeah. It doesn't last too long.


Do you know you're
in a fake hive with fake walls?


Our queen was moved here.
We had no choice.


This is your queen?
That's a man in women's clothes!


That's a drag queen!


What is this?


Oh, no!


There's hundreds of them!


Bee honey.


Our honey is being brazenly stolen
on a massive scale!


This is worse than anything bears
have done! I intend to do something.


Oh, Barry, stop.


Who told you humans are taking
our honey? That's a rumor.


Do these look like rumors?


That's a conspiracy theory.
These are obviously doctored photos.


How did you get mixed up in this?


He's been talking to humans.


- What?
- Talking to humans?!


He has a human girlfriend.
And they make out!


Make out? Barry!


We do not.


- You wish you could.
- Whose side are you on?


The bees!


I dated a cricket once in San Antonio.
Those crazy legs kept me up all night.


Barry, this is what you want
to do with your life?


I want to do it for all our lives.
Nobody works harder than bees!


Dad, I remember you
coming home so overworked


your hands were still stirring.
You couldn't stop.


I remember that.


What right do they have to our honey?


We live on two cups a year. They put it
in lip balm for no reason whatsoever!


Even if it's true, what can one bee do?


Sting them where it really hurts.


In the face! The eye!


- That would hurt.
- No.


Up the nose? That's a killer.


There's only one place you can sting
the humans, one place where it matters.


Hive at Five, the hive's only
full-hour action news source.


No more bee beards!


With Bob Bumble at the anchor desk.


Weather with Storm Stinger.


Sports with Buzz Larvi.


And Jeanette Ohung.


- Good evening. I'm Bob Bumble.
- And I'm Jeanette Ohung.


A tri-county bee, Barry Benson,


intends to sue the human race
for stealing our honey,


packaging it and profiting
from it illegally!


Tomorrow night on Bee Larry King,


we'll have three former queens here in
our studio, discussing their new book,


Olassy Ladies,
out this week on Hexagon.


Tonight we're talking to Barry Benson.


Did you ever think, "I'm a kid
from the hive. I can't do this"?


Bees have never been afraid
to change the world.


What about Bee Oolumbus?
Bee Gandhi? Bejesus?


Where I'm from, we'd never sue humans.


We were thinking
of stickball or candy stores.


How old are you?


The bee community
is supporting you in this case,


which will be the trial
of the bee century.


You know, they have a Larry King
in the human world too.


It's a common name. Next week...


He looks like you and has a show
and suspenders and colored dots...


Next week...


Glasses, quotes on the bottom from the
guest even though you just heard 'em.


Bear Week next week!
They're scary, hairy and here live.


Always leans forward, pointy shoulders,
squinty eyes, very Jewish.


In tennis, you attack
at the point of weakness!


It was my grandmother, Ken. She's 81.


Honey, her backhand's a joke!
I'm not gonna take advantage of that?


Quiet, please.
Actual work going on here.


- Is that that same bee?
- Yes, it is!


I'm helping him sue the human race.


- Hello.
- Hello, bee.


This is Ken.


Yeah, I remember you. Timberland, size
ten and a half. Vibram sole, I believe.


Why does he talk again?


Listen, you better go
'cause we're really busy working.


But it's our yogurt night!


Bye-bye.


Why is yogurt night so difficult?!


You poor thing.
You two have been at this for hours!


Yes, and Adam here
has been a huge help.


- Frosting...
- How many sugars?


Just one. I try not
to use the competition.


So why are you helping me?


Bees have good qualities.


And it takes my mind off the shop.


Instead of flowers, people
are giving balloon bouquets now.


Those are great, if you're three.


And artificial flowers.


- Oh, those just get me psychotic!
- Yeah, me too.


Bent stingers, pointless pollination.


Bees must hate those fake things!


Nothing worse
than a daffodil that's had work done.


Maybe this could make up
for it a little bit.


- This lawsuit's a pretty big deal.
- I guess.


You sure you want to go through with it?


Am I sure? When I'm done with
the humans, they won't be able


to say, "Honey, I'm home,"
without paying a royalty!


It's an incredible scene
here in downtown Manhattan,


where the world anxiously waits,
because for the first time in history,


we will hear for ourselves
if a honeybee can actually speak.


What have we gotten into here, Barry?


It's pretty big, isn't it?


I can't believe how many humans
don't work during the day.


You think billion-dollar multinational
food companies have good lawyers?


Everybody needs to stay
behind the barricade.


- What's the matter?
- I don't know, I just got a chill.


Well, if it isn't the bee team.


You boys work on this?


All rise! The Honorable
Judge Bumbleton presiding.


All right. Oase number 4475,


Superior Oourt of New York,
Barry Bee Benson v. the Honey Industry


is now in session.


Mr. Montgomery, you're representing
the five food companies collectively?


A privilege.


Mr. Benson... you're representing
all the bees of the world?


I'm kidding. Yes, Your Honor,
we're ready to proceed.


Mr. Montgomery,
your opening statement, please.


Ladies and gentlemen of the jury,


my grandmother was a simple woman.


Born on a farm, she believed
it was man's divine right


to benefit from the bounty
of nature God put before us.


If we lived in the topsy-turvy world
Mr. Benson imagines,


just think of what would it mean.


I would have to negotiate
with the silkworm


for the elastic in my britches!


Talking bee!


How do we know this isn't some sort of


holographic motion-picture-capture
Hollywood wizardry?


They could be using laser beams!


Robotics! Ventriloquism!
Oloning! For all we know,


he could be on steroids!


Mr. Benson?


Ladies and gentlemen,
there's no trickery here.


I'm just an ordinary bee.
Honey's pretty important to me.


It's important to all bees.
We invented it!


We make it. And we protect it
with our lives.


Unfortunately, there are
some people in this room


who think they can take it from us


'cause we're the little guys!
I'm hoping that, after this is all over,


you'll see how, by taking our honey,
you not only take everything we have


but everything we are!


I wish he'd dress like that
all the time. So nice!


Oall your first witness.


So, Mr. Klauss Vanderhayden
of Honey Farms, big company you have.


I suppose so.


I see you also own
Honeyburton and Honron!


Yes, they provide beekeepers
for our farms.


Beekeeper. I find that
to be a very disturbing term.


I don't imagine you employ
any bee-free-ers, do you?


- No.
- I couldn't hear you.


- No.
- No.


Because you don't free bees.
You keep bees. Not only that,


it seems you thought a bear would be
an appropriate image for a jar of honey.


They're very lovable creatures.


Yogi Bear, Fozzie Bear, Build-A-Bear.


You mean like this?


Bears kill bees!


How'd you like his head crashing
through your living room?!


Biting into your couch!
Spitting out your throw pillows!


OK, that's enough. Take him away.


So, Mr. Sting, thank you for being here.
Your name intrigues me.


- Where have I heard it before?
- I was with a band called The Police.


But you've never been
a police officer, have you?


No, I haven't.


No, you haven't. And so here
we have yet another example


of bee culture casually
stolen by a human


for nothing more than
a prance-about stage name.


Oh, please.


Have you ever been stung, Mr. Sting?


Because I'm feeling
a little stung, Sting.


Or should I say... Mr. Gordon M. Sumner!


That's not his real name?! You idiots!


Mr. Liotta, first,
belated congratulations on


your Emmy win for a guest spot
on ER in 2005.


Thank you. Thank you.


I see from your resume
that you're devilishly handsome


with a churning inner turmoil
that's ready to blow.


I enjoy what I do. Is that a crime?


Not yet it isn't. But is this
what it's come to for you?


Exploiting tiny, helpless bees
so you don't


have to rehearse
your part and learn your lines, sir?


Watch it, Benson!
I could blow right now!


This isn't a goodfella.
This is a badfella!


Why doesn't someone just step on
this creep, and we can all go home?!


- Order in this court!
- You're all thinking it!


Order! Order, I say!


- Say it!
- Mr. Liotta, please sit down!


I think it was awfully nice
of that bear to pitch in like that.


I think the jury's on our side.


Are we doing everything right, legally?


I'm a florist.


Right. Well, here's to a great team.


To a great team!


Well, hello.


- Ken!
- Hello.


I didn't think you were coming.


No, I was just late.
I tried to call, but... the battery.


I didn't want all this to go to waste,
so I called Barry. Luckily, he was free.


Oh, that was lucky.


There's a little left.
I could heat it up.


Yeah, heat it up, sure, whatever.


So I hear you're quite a tennis player.


I'm not much for the game myself.
The ball's a little grabby.


That's where I usually sit.
Right... there.


Ken, Barry was looking at your resume,


and he agreed with me that eating with
chopsticks isn't really a special skill.


You think I don't see what you're doing?


I know how hard it is to find
the rightjob. We have that in common.


Do we?


Bees have 100 percent employment,
but we do jobs like taking the crud out.


That's just what
I was thinking about doing.


Ken, I let Barry borrow your razor
for his fuzz. I hope that was all right.


I'm going to drain the old stinger.


Yeah, you do that.


Look at that.


You know, I've just about had it


with your little mind games.


- What's that?
- Italian Vogue.


Mamma mia, that's a lot of pages.


A lot of ads.


Remember what Van said, why is
your life more valuable than mine?


Funny, I just can't seem to recall that!


I think something stinks in here!


I love the smell of flowers.


How do you like the smell of flames?!


Not as much.


Water bug! Not taking sides!


Ken, I'm wearing a Ohapstick hat!
This is pathetic!


I've got issues!


Well, well, well, a royal flush!


- You're bluffing.
- Am I?


Surf's up, dude!


Poo water!


That bowl is gnarly.


Except for those dirty yellow rings!


Kenneth! What are you doing?!


You know, I don't even like honey!
I don't eat it!


We need to talk!


He's just a little bee!


And he happens to be
the nicest bee I've met in a long time!


Long time? What are you talking about?!
Are there other bugs in your life?


No, but there are other things bugging
me in life. And you're one of them!


Fine! Talking bees, no yogurt night...


My nerves are fried from riding
on this emotional roller coaster!


Goodbye, Ken.


And for your information,


I prefer sugar-free, artificial
sweeteners made by man!


I'm sorry about all that.


I know it's got
an aftertaste! I like it!


I always felt there was some kind
of barrier between Ken and me.


I couldn't overcome it.
Oh, well.


Are you OK for the trial?


I believe Mr. Montgomery
is about out of ideas.


We would like to call
Mr. Barry Benson Bee to the stand.


Good idea! You can really see why he's
considered one of the best lawyers...


Yeah.


Layton, you've
gotta weave some magic


with this jury,
or it's gonna be all over.


Don't worry. The only thing I have
to do to turn this jury around


is to remind them
of what they don't like about bees.


- You got the tweezers?
- Are you allergic?


Only to losing, son. Only to losing.


Mr. Benson Bee, I'll ask you
what I think we'd all like to know.


What exactly is your relationship


to that woman?


We're friends.


- Good friends?
- Yes.


How good? Do you live together?


Wait a minute...


Are you her little...


...bedbug?


I've seen a bee documentary or two.
From what I understand,


doesn't your queen give birth
to all the bee children?


- Yeah, but...
- So those aren't your real parents!


- Oh, Barry...
- Yes, they are!


Hold me back!


You're an illegitimate bee,
aren't you, Benson?


He's denouncing bees!


Don't y'all date your cousins?


- Objection!
- I'm going to pincushion this guy!


Adam, don't! It's what he wants!


Oh, I'm hit!!


Oh, lordy, I am hit!


Order! Order!


The venom! The venom
is coursing through my veins!


I have been felled
by a winged beast of destruction!


You see? You can't treat them
like equals! They're striped savages!


Stinging's the only thing
they know! It's their way!


- Adam, stay with me.
- I can't feel my legs.


What angel of mercy
will come forward to suck the poison


from my heaving buttocks?


I will have order in this court. Order!


Order, please!


The case of the honeybees
versus the human race


took a pointed turn against the bees


yesterday when one of their legal
team stung Layton T. Montgomery.


- Hey, buddy.
- Hey.


- Is there much pain?
- Yeah.


I...


I blew the whole case, didn't I?


It doesn't matter. What matters is
you're alive. You could have died.


I'd be better off dead. Look at me.


They got it from the cafeteria
downstairs, in a tuna sandwich.


Look, there's
a little celery still on it.


What was it like to sting someone?


I can't explain it. It was all...


All adrenaline and then...
and then ecstasy!


All right.


You think it was all a trap?


Of course. I'm sorry.
I flew us right into this.


What were we thinking? Look at us. We're
just a couple of bugs in this world.


What will the humans do to us
if they win?


I don't know.


I hear they put the roaches in motels.
That doesn't sound so bad.


Adam, they check in,
but they don't check out!


Oh, my.


Oould you get a nurse
to close that window?


- Why?
- The smoke.


Bees don't smoke.


Right. Bees don't smoke.


Bees don't smoke!
But some bees are smoking.


That's it! That's our case!


It is? It's not over?


Get dressed. I've gotta go somewhere.


Get back to the court and stall.
Stall any way you can.


And assuming you've done step correctly, you're ready for the tub.


Mr. Flayman.


Yes? Yes, Your Honor!


Where is the rest of your team?


Well, Your Honor, it's interesting.


Bees are trained to fly haphazardly,


and as a result,
we don't make very good time.


I actually heard a funny story about...


Your Honor,
haven't these ridiculous bugs


taken up enough
of this court's valuable time?


How much longer will we allow
these absurd shenanigans to go on?


They have presented no compelling
evidence to support their charges


against my clients,
who run legitimate businesses.


I move for a complete dismissal
of this entire case!


Mr. Flayman, I'm afraid I'm going


to have to consider
Mr. Montgomery's motion.


But you can't! We have a terrific case.


Where is your proof?
Where is the evidence?


Show me the smoking gun!


Hold it, Your Honor!
You want a smoking gun?


Here is your smoking gun.


What is that?


It's a bee smoker!


What, this?
This harmless little contraption?


This couldn't hurt a fly,
let alone a bee.


Look at what has happened


to bees who have never been asked,
"Smoking or non?"


Is this what nature intended for us?


To be forcibly addicted
to smoke machines


and man-made wooden slat work camps?


Living out our lives as honey slaves
to the white man?


- What are we gonna do?
- He's playing the species card.


Ladies and gentlemen, please,
free these bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


Free the bees!


Free the bees! Free the bees!


The court finds in favor of the bees!


Vanessa, we won!


I knew you could do it! High-five!


Sorry.


I'm OK! You know what this means?


All the honey
will finally belong to the bees.


Now we won't have
to work so hard all the time.


This is an unholy perversion
of the balance of nature, Benson.


You'll regret this.


Barry, how much honey is out there?


All right. One at a time.


Barry, who are you wearing?


My sweater is Ralph Lauren,
and I have no pants.


- What if Montgomery's right?
- What do you mean?


We've been living the bee way
a long time, 27 million years.


Oongratulations on your victory.
What will you demand as a settlement?


First, we'll demand a complete shutdown
of all bee work camps.


Then we want back the honey
that was ours to begin with,


every last drop.


We demand an end to the glorification
of the bear as anything more


than a filthy, smelly,
bad-breath stink machine.


We're all aware
of what they do in the woods.


Wait for my signal.


Take him out.


He'll have nauseous
for a few hours, then he'll be fine.


And we will no longer tolerate
bee-negative nicknames...


But it's just a prance-about stage name!


...unnecessary inclusion of honey
in bogus health products


and la-dee-da human
tea-time snack garnishments.


Oan't breathe.


Bring it in, boys!


Hold it right there! Good.


Tap it.


Mr. Buzzwell, we just passed three cups,
and there's gallons more coming!


- I think we need to shut down!
- Shut down? We've never shut down.


Shut down honey production!


Stop making honey!


Turn your key, sir!


What do we do now?


Oannonball!


We're shutting honey production!


Mission abort.


Aborting pollination and nectar detail.
Returning to base.


Adam, you wouldn't believe
how much honey was out there.


Oh, yeah?


What's going on? Where is everybody?


- Are they out celebrating?
- They're home.


They don't know what to do.
Laying out, sleeping in.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> Oh yeah I also hate first names that are actually two names
> Mary-Anne, Anna-Grace, Sarah-Michelle, Bobby-Jack.... why do you do this just pick one
> 
> 
> ...



sounds beautiful.........,,, i guess.........,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> i mean names like that are primarily from poor ppl or the 'hood' (read: black ppl) Their peers and people around them no how to pronounce in the way null provided.



oh alright then. i guess that's a valid point, sorry.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 3, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> yeaH that's just realyl weird .... my mom has a friend that named her child carmen and her name is carmen too... like... why .... please don't ... just call her something else..



yeah, it's in my family too, 4 helen's in a row i think


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 4, 2016)

Worst name I've ever heard was PeeMee. She named her daughter PeeMeeLee. Not even joking. Lol.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 4, 2016)

Please stop the Aidens I know it's a cool name but EVERYBODY has it!


----------



## donatocarrisi (Jul 11, 2016)

Driver, April, Apple ,blessing these are some name words which sound weird to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How can anybody name their baby a "Driver"?


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 11, 2016)

Devonta, Deonta, etc.  When I was a substitute teacher these would always trip me up.  They look feminine, and when doing roll I'd ask if 'De-von-tuh' was present and would scan the room looking for a girl.  Then a kid would correct me and, typically, I would then have a classroom full of children going nuts and calling me racist.

You guys, being a substitute teacher is the worst.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 11, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> yeaH that's just realyl weird .... my mom has a friend that named her child carmen and her name is carmen too... like... why .... please don't ... just call her something else..


I'm named after my father I don't see what's wrong with it?


----------



## tae (Jul 11, 2016)

i hate the name becca/rebecca bleh. 

i also dislike most guys named mike. sorry. lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Devonta, Deonta, etc.  When I was a substitute teacher these would always trip me up.  They look feminine, and when doing roll I'd ask if 'De-von-tuh' was present and would scan the room looking for a girl.  Then a kid would correct me and, typically, I would then have a classroom full of children going nuts and calling me racist.
> 
> You guys, being a substitute teacher is the worst.



wow easily offended o_o

also no offense either but tbh Brandie looks weird to me like some.. idek...


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 11, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm named after my father I don't see what's wrong with it?



well idk it's just kinda weird if both of you go by the same name..? like there are so many different names and they just have to go with the exact same name someone in the family already has. it gets confusing and also kind of weird.  also it seems kinda self centered to name your kid after yourself but idk maybe that's just my opinion lol


----------



## Pearls (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't like most girl names begging with B. Like Bella or Barbara


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 11, 2016)

Names that end with EET. I just hate it. Also Kirsten and Kayla they are so popular


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 11, 2016)

Angus, Bertha, Diego, Dorothy, Beatrice, Keegan, Becky, Dominick, Beth, Brody, Gretchen, and Charles, sorry if those are your names but I just don't like them.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 11, 2016)

who names their kid tray tbh?

like
do you like food that much?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 12, 2016)

Gertrude
Josephine
Margaret

Mostly the popular names from back in the days. ;___;


----------



## seliph (Jul 12, 2016)

I hate names where the "a" makes a short I or short E sound like Jarad and Aidan or Kaidan like wtf just use an E or an I your name's ugly


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 12, 2016)

Names that start with a B, especially Britney. It sounds so bad.


----------



## lovendor (Jul 12, 2016)

The name Jessica leaves a bad impression on me because of bullying problems a long time ago. I also am not a huge fan of the big trending girl name Emma, or in general most names that make the "Top 5 girl/boy names of the year" list because where's the originality in that.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 12, 2016)

I hate the name Courtney a LOT and Molly and Maggie tbh I don't really like any names with Gs
And I don't like most boy names sry boys


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 12, 2016)

lovendor said:


> The name Jessica leaves a bad impression on me because of bullying problems a long time ago. I also am not a huge fan of the big trending girl name Emma, or in general most names that make the "Top 5 girl/boy names of the year" list because where's the originality in that.


You have to hate a lot of people.

Also, unrelated, but why do you use magnifying glass text?


----------



## lovendor (Jul 12, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> You have to hate a lot of people.
> 
> Also, unrelated, but why do you use magnifying glass text?



Nah the only name I'm not really into is Jessica, the others just kind of bother me with all the repetitive names.

I'm not really sure. I always prefer writing in small text, plus it's sort of an aesthetic thing I suppose. Saves space and makes me a little less self-conscious about typing too much.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 12, 2016)

Also I hate the name Quinn it's so ugly and I went to school with a kid named Griffin which is ugly too

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god and Stewart and Chester are both god awful names and I hate Christopher too Chris is fine though

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god and I hate the name Marcus and Mark just ew and Jeffrey is pretty bad and Tabitha is TERRIBIE along with Genevieve god why are there so many ugly names

- - - Post Merge - - -

I HATE THE NAME SAM AND SAMMY SOOO MUCH TOO

okay I'm done

Well actually I'm not but I'm gonna stop posting now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I just have to add that I hate the names Kelly and Kayla and Hayley all which I mistakenly get called ALL THE TIME


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 12, 2016)

lovendor said:


> Nah the only name I'm not really into is Jessica, the others just kind of bother me with all the repetitive names.
> 
> I'm not really sure. I always prefer writing in small text, plus it's sort of an aesthetic thing I suppose. Saves space and makes me a little less self-conscious about typing too much.


That was a joke based on how common the name is.

It'd make me more self conscious. It stands out, and it's kind of annoying to a lot of people.


----------



## lovendor (Jul 12, 2016)

I just realized I don't like the way _Bob_ sounds. It feels so...basic. Side note, how do names like Albert turn into nicknames like Bob anyway.

^ It probably is since it's so small, haha. But hey, if they don't feel inclined to read my post that's totally okay! As long as it's not hurting anyone I'll keep up my pace and they can keep theirs.


----------



## moonford (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Kayla or Kaylee/Cailey.
Oh! and Mike & Mickey....ew


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 12, 2016)

Earl
...

Just no.

Chuck, Charlie, Gertrude (why is this a thing??), and so many others.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 12, 2016)

I really hate Russian names, esp the generic ones. They just sound so bad to me. Tatyana, Aleksander, Vladimir, Aleksei, Alisa, Sergei, Angelina the list goes on. They just have this really gross sound to them and ugh Russian overall is an ugly language in my opinion.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 12, 2016)

dustin, any forms of katherine including katie/caty, margaret/maggie, and charles

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah forgot cailey

- - - Post Merge - - -

Brian is disgusting as well


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 12, 2016)

I can't stand these names..

Brittney
Mackenzie
Bridget
Riley
Martha
Barbara

ESPECIALLY Mackenzie and Bridget though.. those names sound like anyone who's given that name will grow up to be mean girls no matter what.


----------



## Draco (Jul 12, 2016)

During the movie TED, Mark Walburg was trying to guess TED's Gf's name  Ever name he spouted off yeahhhhh.


----------



## Strawbellies (Jul 12, 2016)

lovendor said:


> The name Jessica leaves a bad impression on me because of bullying problems a long time ago. I also am not a huge fan of the big trending girl name Emma, or in general most names that make the "Top 5 girl/boy names of the year" list because where's the originality in that.




I hate the name Ashley.​​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I really hate Russian names, esp the generic ones. They just sound so bad to me. Tatyana, Aleksander, Vladimir, Aleksei, Alisa, Sergei, Angelina the list goes on. They just have this really gross sound to them and ugh Russian overall is an ugly language in my opinion.



I feel you and they sound very odd unless you're actually from there in general. And yes it is. 

One of my middle names are Finnish/Russian because my dad's mother and idek I'm glad I don't have that as my first name either to be honest cause then people would I assume I know either languages lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

most old swedish names tbh. gun. gunnel. gunilla. sven. stig. bertil. berta. gert. getrud. gudrun. sten. bj?rn. torbj?rn. marianne. n those kind of nsmes. ALSO double names. anna-lena. per-olof. karl-albert (ok not a nsme But)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> most old swedish names tbh. gun. gunnel. gunilla. sven. stig. bertil. berta. gert. getrud. gudrun. sten. bj?rn. torbj?rn. marianne. n those kind of nsmes. ALSO double names. anna-lena. per-olof. karl-albert (ok not a nsme But)



they are cute on dogs though ha


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

^ omg imagine a dog named britt-gunilla..,..


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> ^ omg imagine a dog named britt-gunilla..,..



hahah omg if i ever get a girl french bulldog i'll name her that


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 13, 2016)

I hate names that rhyme with iley, like Miley, Kylie, Riley, etc. I also hate the name Tristian.


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Girls: Kaiden, Dylan & Jaime, surprisingly I know girls with these and they are just ridiculous in my opinion.
Boys: Gerald, Eugene & Jared, They don't roll of the tongue well and they annoy me because of it.


----------



## seliph (Jul 16, 2016)

ur a stupid name


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Christian, Tristian & Christiana.. Oh and Christopher too.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2016)

I hate the name Michael.


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

Nia, Shane & Jodie, but that's probably because of past experiences. c:


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Nia, Shane & Jodie, but that's probably because of past experiences. c:



are you just making up names so you can have a reason to post./


michael is just a ****ty name though


----------



## moonford (Jul 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> are you just making up names so you can have a reason to post./
> 
> 
> michael is just a ****ty name though



Nah, I'm at my cousins party I hate all her friends Nia, Shane & Jodie, and also it so happens that I'm not fond of those names.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 16, 2016)

oath2order said:


> are you just making up names so you can have a reason to post./
> 
> 
> michael is just a ****ty name though


Lol Im thinking so


----------



## seliph (Jul 16, 2016)

Andrew Is A Poopy Name


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

i hate the name katherine.


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't hate them, but my least favourite names would be names that sound like an old woman would have. I guess examples would be; Barbara, Debra, Betty, Agatha, Dothy, Edith, names like that


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

oops forgot tony


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 17, 2016)

Emma, my own name lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 18, 2016)

Those obvious sucky names (Oranjello+Lemonjello, La-a pronounced Ladasha, Qrystal)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

also people who think they are unique naming their child random words or fruit like "Cherrywish" or just "Vilda" is kinda ugly cause like every celeb kid here has it lol


----------



## Corrie (Jul 18, 2016)

lovendor said:


> I just realized I don't like the way _Bob_ sounds. It feels so...basic. Side note, how do names like Albert turn into nicknames like Bob anyway.
> .



I never understood how Dick is a nickname for Richard. Both are gross names though.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 18, 2016)

Donna is a name i hate too


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 18, 2016)

I hate these names:
Tia, Leah, Dimitri, Emi, Wilson, Lana, Zachary, and Ajay


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 18, 2016)

I hate these names:
Tia, Leah, Dimitri, Emi, Wilson, Lana, Zachary, and Ajay


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 18, 2016)

so then I guess everyone here is cool with adolf now, right?


----------



## Varil (Jul 18, 2016)

I like the simplicity of names like Tom and Bob, but I feel bad for laughing whenever I do meet someone with said names ^                 u ^
I hate the name Sydney. I'm biased xD


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 19, 2016)

Not sure I hate any names. I don't like quite a few, for probably irrational reasons. I worked with a young boy called DJ. That was his whole first name, I thought that wasn't great....
Don't really like the old lady names that have come into fashion, or some of the old men names. Ethel and Albert being just 2 of them.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 19, 2016)

andrew, alex, james, john, albert, edbert, kelvin, calvin, kim, natasha, ricky, maria, tiffany, stephanie, mary, gloria, cathy, lilian, sylvia, joy


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

Amy, i absolutely hate it ;-;


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 20, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Really? I've always liked Rebecca.



Yup. I've just always disliked my name since probably birth. Simply because I feel like it doesn't suit me at all. It's waaaay too formal for someone like me, it sounds nice on other people but I just feel like it's never sounded nice on me. So I prefer to be called Bec rather than Rebecca or Becca.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2016)

I never liked Brittany or Beatrice or really any girl's names that start with B.


----------



## Cory (Jul 23, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> View attachment 177848View attachment 177849
> 
> so then I guess everyone here is cool with adolf now, right?



1. no one is named that anymore
2. names you hate are names that you hate the sound of
3. lol you try to shame us for not saying we hate the name adolf nice try


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2016)

Megan and Madison. 

I've never really liked those names anyway, but then I had bad experiences with two people with those names, and now I think I'm always going to hate them.


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I hate these names:
> Tia, Leah, Dimitri, Emi, Wilson, Lana, Zachary, and Ajay



u forgot ella 

i hate the name zack. honestly idk why i just do


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 23, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I hate these names:
> Tia, Leah, Dimitri, Emi, Wilson, Lana, Zachary, and Ajay



i thought we had something special m8

oh i hate the name jared


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

I absolutely despise the names Sierra, Ariana, and Yanna


----------



## Shawna (Jul 23, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm named after my father I don't see what's wrong with it?


My brother is also named after his father.  It's pretty common actually.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 23, 2016)

hayden


----------



## Licorice (Jul 23, 2016)

Taylor and Shelby. I don't know why but ew.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 24, 2016)

I hate the name Talon. I don't know why you'd name your kid that.

I also dislike the name Max tbh.


----------



## piske (Jul 24, 2016)

All of the crazy celebrity names like inspector pilot and apple. WTF.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

pechue said:


> All of the crazy celebrity names like inspector pilot and apple. WTF.



yeah they are cringy why would you name your kid apple... annoying orange parents lmaooo

also when ppl name their kids like sunnypie or moontrip or whatever like bruh your kid is not a freaking job or made-up word show some respect man


----------



## Aquari (Jul 24, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> so then I guess everyone here is cool with adolf now, right?



lol one of my favorite anime characters is named that and hes german, how unfortunate!! XD


----------



## Heyden (Sep 24, 2016)

strawberrywine said:


> hayden


ouch


----------



## seliph (Sep 24, 2016)

Every single person named Connor I've met has been a butthole.

I also really hate the name Robert which has been ruined for me, like to the point where I won't be friends with you.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't think there's names I really hate, I dislike a few for how they sound or have negative associations...
Daniel - perfectly nice normal name but I've known 2 and neither of them were nice people
Jayden (or any variation) - just don't like the sound of it. 
Kayden (or any variation) - again, I don't like the sound of it
Claire - I've known several and didn't get along well with any of them 
Double barrel names - any kind. I just don't like these, haven't got a reason really 
Paula - just doesn't seem a very exiting name, to me at least
Edna - very old lady to me. I know a few new babies called this and I don't like it at all


----------



## contententity (Sep 24, 2016)

my niece's name is dylan, so op's dislike of that name personally offends me (sarcasm)


i honestly... don't think there are names i dislike?? maybe matt bc that's my ex's name lol
and like
idk
becky?


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 24, 2016)

Destiny, Hope, all those kind of names... parents who name their children that, like, why? Sorry, no offence, but why?
They aren't _names_ imo...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

I really hate the names Mathilda, Gertrude, Gretel, Edna, and Elijah.


----------



## tumut (Sep 24, 2016)

Brian
Chad
Toby
Robby
Amanda
Britney
Ashely
Monica
Pika


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

Cassie.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2016)

I hate the word Trump...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Don't we all?


----------



## SZA (Sep 24, 2016)

Mine.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't really like it when people are named after places. I also don't like the name Chad.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

SZA said:


> Mine.



Same... I don't really like revealing it either cause no one can pronounce it lol


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 25, 2016)

ethan. lol.


----------



## robbywow (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah, it makes my wonder why people name their kids some of these weird things...

I'm really just here to find my name, or someone else I knows name.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

Rena.. idek I knew a girl with that name and she was clingy af.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2016)

North

That's a really stupid name.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> North
> 
> That's a really stupid name.



west

yeah anything that is not a name per se is weird.

Like, who would name their kids "ball" or stuff...


----------



## hamster (Sep 25, 2016)

harold


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a few more...

Calvin - I knew one once who was a total...well, not a nice person. Tainted the name for me as I liked it before I met him.
Christopher - don't know why I've just never liked the sound of this name. Isn't anything especially wrong with it. 
Nevaeh? Is that how it's spelt? - just heard it too much now.i hear it all the time at work on the reception side of school. So many little girls of 4 or 5 have that name.
Nathan - I've worked with a lot of Nathan's and they've all been a bit unruly  great kids but that name always brings some assosiations with it sadly. 
Pearl - I've met several little Pearls recently so it's becoming a bit overused for me


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 27, 2016)

Donald Trump


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 27, 2016)

ashlynn


----------



## Iskalt (Sep 27, 2016)

*Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise Elise *


----------



## Crash (Sep 27, 2016)

there's a lot of names i don't like, but i really hate super common names. i know at least four people with daughters named emma, and i swear every other person's middle name is marie. my first name is super common, so i guess that's why, but if i ever have kids i plan on naming them something at least semi unique.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2016)

Crash said:


> there's a lot of names i don't like, but i really hate super common names. i know at least four people with daughters named emma, and i swear every other person's middle name is marie. my first name is super common, so i guess that's why, but if i ever have kids i plan on naming them something at least semi unique.



Would the names "John" and "Mary" count as names you wouldn't like either? They aren't the most popular baby names today or within the past five to ten years.


----------



## gettingcolder (Sep 28, 2016)

I actually like a lot of old-fashioned names.
It bothers me when people use a super complicated spelling of a name when they could just spell it the normal way. I have a somewhat uncommon spelling of my name and every time I'm in a situation where someone writes it down I have to correct their spelling of it, and it also gets mispronounced. 
Also, people smash different names together or just make up names that don't sound good to me. Like Kaixyn, McKensleigh, stuff like that...


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 28, 2016)

Michael. Bad memories with a few of them (like my dad)


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 28, 2016)

I don't really dislike any names but extremely common names or people naming there kid something common but with a different spelling trying to make them unique get old. The only way they're cool is if the child's name actually has any significance, like if they're named after a relative with the same name/spelling.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> I don't really dislike any names but extremely common names or people naming there kid something common but with a different spelling trying to make them unique get old. The only way they're cool is if the child's name actually has any significance, like if they're named after a relative with the same name/spelling.



yeah like people naming their kids khrysthal instead of just Crystal or things, looks stupid unless it has some other meaning besides looking edgy


----------



## N a t (Sep 28, 2016)

Brittany. Cuz I have never met a decent Brittany. It's becoming a personal stereotype lmao.


Sorry to all you cool brittanys ;0


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 28, 2016)

alexandra (gtg), bob, rich/richie and billy. billy just sounds weird for a grown up name. also cannot stand when it's spelled billie. also basically any name that has an unnecessary add-on or that's 'unique' on purpose to the point where it's cringe - for example, dororeo


----------



## pottingston (Sep 28, 2016)

tbh I really love old lady names, especially things that start with m. like Marilyn and Muriel and Mabel. idk
I don't really like names like Brittney and stuff


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

pottingston said:


> tbh I really love old lady names, especially things that start with m. like Marilyn and Muriel and Mabel. idk
> I don't really like names like Brittney and stuff




I think they're both kind of extreme ends though. Brittany and the old lady names are kind of on opposite ends of the spectrum. I'm somewhere in between I think. I do actually prefer the old man names to the old lady ones. Girls names I prefer quite plain normal ones that never really go out of fashion. Brittany wouldn't be my first choice either  although I knew one once and she was just lovely, so no negative connections. 

I really don't like this idea of making up names or spellings for names. Somebody I know has just named her baby lily...but it has an extra I and l...so Liilly. She's also hyphenated it with mae.

I also think some names can be perfectly lovely on some people, but on others they just don't work. Like I know a girl called Beau, which to me will never work on a girl, no matter when I hear it. And I love Beau on a boy. Also, my cousin has named her little girl Ebony, also a lovely name, but she's blonde hair and blue eyes. So it just doesn't really fit for me. When I think ebony, I think a gorgeous black haired girl or lady.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't really like Beau as a name in general, looks and sounds way too fancy and feel like "yeah we thought of other nice names but yeah this si the last resort bc it sounds really fancy and upper class lol"


----------



## gettingcolder (Sep 30, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I really don't like this idea of making up names or spellings for names. Somebody I know has just named her baby lily...but it has an extra I and l...so Liilly. She's also hyphenated it with mae.



I just...wow lol


----------



## seliph (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't remember if I've said this already but I hate when people spell Aidan/Jarad/Kaydan/Jaydan with an A at the end like that, it looks dumb and I always wanna pronounce it wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

gettingcolder said:


> I just...wow lol



Ikr.. umm.. poor baby.

Also yeah when they change around letters to make it look fancy, ew


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't like names that are really really popular/common. Names like Abigail, John, Jack, Emily, Joe, etc... I know so many people who have the same names and I always wonder if they wished their parents named them something else. I don't hate them, but I'm just like come on. I know they're safe and classic names but could you really have not thought of anything else?


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> Every single person named Connor I've met has been a butthole.
> 
> I also really hate the name Robert which has been ruined for me, like to the point where I won't be friends with you.


 My best friend is actually named Connor, lol. He's a great guy, and a huge nerd.


----------



## seliph (Oct 2, 2016)

how could I forget chad and domenic



Koopa K said:


> My best friend is actually named Connor, lol. He's a great guy, and a huge nerd.



sorry but by law he's a butthole i don't make the rules


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Oct 6, 2016)

Abigail, but when it's shortened to Abbie? It reminds me of abs, like the muscles, or abdominal. 
I also dislike any variation of girls names starting with Cha, with the exception of Charlotte. (Chantelle, Channique, Chardonnay?)
I knew some of those at school, and all of them were really catty troublemakers.


----------



## Believe (Oct 6, 2016)

Roy, Trevor, Nikki, Erik, Bob 

ugh


----------



## Romaki (Oct 6, 2016)

The only names I hate are super outdated ones like Eunice or whatever and those alternate spelling/misspelling modern ones like Kayleigh, Alyx and Leuh.


----------



## axo (Oct 6, 2016)

Emmileigh, can't it just be spelled Emily>_>
Also hunter/huntress


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 6, 2016)

Jessica, Abigail, Sydney, Conner, Bill, Vincent, Richard, Wolfgang


yikes


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

sylviabee said:


> Wolfgang
> 
> 
> yikes



why would anyone name their kid that... sounds so old and makes me think of Mozart lol


----------



## mintellect (Oct 6, 2016)

Annika said:


> The only names I hate are super outdated ones like Eunice or whatever and those alternate spelling/misspelling modern ones like Kayleigh, Alyx and Leuh.



Same. 

I dislike a lot of names that start with T and B. My mom almost named me Taren and thank God she changed her mind.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

Jessica


----------



## pandapples (Oct 6, 2016)

Most female names that start with "B," especially Barbara.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

"Beulah".. who the heck names their kids that


----------



## dankity (Oct 6, 2016)

sheila


----------



## Squidward (Oct 6, 2016)

Chad


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

dankity said:


> sheila



yours is quite ugly too dear.


----------



## chaicow (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't like the name Erin. It sounds like errand and I don't like to run errands.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 6, 2016)

Lisa, Barry, Ben, Kelly, Stephanie, Casey, Bob, and Bill.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 7, 2016)

Any names that are just *words.* I can excuse ones like Summer or Ruby, but names like Unique or Destiny (Two common ones I see) just get on my nerves.


----------



## moonford (Oct 7, 2016)

Sheila said:


> why would anyone name their kid that... sounds so old and makes me think of Mozart lol



I believe its still quite a common German name.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

Chauncey, Portia, Cleopatra, Joss, Demis, Rachel (I've never known a nice Rachel).


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 8, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I really dislike Dylan, Barbara, Ethan, Callum, Jordan, Daniel & William.



One of those names is mine. Although, I don't much like it either.

I dislike the name Angel only when the people with those names are the complete opposite.


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Chauncey, Portia, Cleopatra, Joss, Demis, Rachel (I've never known a nice Rachel).



Me neither (I think)

She twisted almost everything I said and tried to make me feel bad when I mad any mistake. (Even when I didn't care) She was just a fudge face.


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2016)

brittany.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 8, 2016)

Becky, Tiffany, and Brooklyn


----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> Becky, Tiffany, and Brooklyn



all of these are terrible. i agree.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 8, 2016)

chaicow said:


> I don't like the name Erin. It sounds like errand and I don't like to run errands.



Ah, I never thought of it like that. I love the name Erin though, it's one of my favourites. 

Wolfgang is quite common in Germany, I really like it. Not sure if be brave enough to use it over here though 

I met a little Bear last week. Not short or a second name, just Bear Surname. Not sure how I feel about it. It's unique at least .
I don't like the name Felix for a person, I just can't get the cat associations out of my head.


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Ah, I never thought of it like that. I love the name Erin though, it's one of my favourites.
> 
> Wolfgang is quite common in Germany, I really like it. Not sure if be brave enough to use it over here though
> 
> ...



I think Felix means happy or something...?


----------



## chronic (Oct 8, 2016)

Gladys


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2016)

bahamut and lars708 

_ok no_


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 8, 2016)

ashley, julia, brittany, tiffany, jake, zach, mackenzie, emily 

(prob unpopular opinions butttttt a lot of these are from childhood bullies and im scarred from them, or they just sound trashy :/)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2016)

When people name their kids or themselves "unique" names like Summersun or Happysun or stuff like that because they think it's cute or they stand out... Just no.


----------



## MindlessDank (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't like Mimi.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 9, 2016)

The worst name I've ever heard was Peemee. She love her name so much, that she named her daughter, Peemeelee. Not even joking.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> The worst name I've ever heard was Peemee. She love her name so much, that she named her daughter, Peemeelee. Not even joking.



oh wow really o_o''

i mean i've heard bad names but that one takes 1st place so far.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

April, May, and June.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 9, 2016)

Annabelle. (Just google it and you'll see what I mean.)


----------



## moonford (Oct 9, 2016)

Broccoli. 

Why? Did they name their child that, what?


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

menerva


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 7, 2020)

I wouldn't necessarily say "hate", but there are specific names that I don't like too much because of how they sound to me (phonetically speaking, not because I associate them with people who wronged me or anything like that). I'll list those names as I remember them.

*Joshua *(to me, it sounds something like "YAASHOOOWAAHH!")
*Victor
Fernando *(basically, any name that ends in "-do". Sorry. I apologize to Reynaldo and Oswaldo too)
*Lisa 
Doris
George *


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2020)

Alexis, Emily, Sarah, Sean(hate the way that's spelled) but l perfer Shawn instead. Also dislike Hope and April.

Also hate the name Mary for me because it does not suit me at all.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



Autumn Rain said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say "hate", but there are specific names that I don't like too much because of how they sound to me (phonetically speaking, not because I associate them with people who wronged me or anything like that). I'll list those names as I remember them.
> 
> *Joshua *(to me, it sounds something like "YAASHOOOWAAHH!")
> *Victor
> ...


I don't really like Doris either. Sounds like an angry lady name who is bossy.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 7, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Alexis, Emily, Sarah, Sean(hate the way that's spelled) but l perfer Shawn instead. Also dislike Hope and April.
> 
> Also hate the name Mary for me because it does not suit me at all.
> 
> ...



When I hear the name "Doris", an image of an old lady usually seems to come to mind.

I'd have to agree on "Sara(h)" as being another one of my disliked names, although I've always thought that "Mary" was a nice name.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> When I hear the name "Doris", an image of an old lady usually seems to come to mind.
> 
> I'd have to agree on "Sara(h)" as being another one of my disliked names, although I've always thought that "Mary" was a nice name.


Yeah that too, an old lady. xD Like something in the name Doris doesn't sound like a nice name for nice people.
I disliked Sarah because when I was in school all the popular fake blonde girls had that name a lot and to me, it seemed not unique. I felt like it was an overused name for girls. But thanks for saying that about my name. I just don't like it as my name because it sounds like a baby name to me because it's so short. I just feel like I'm the only person who doesn't fit the name. I just don't know mainly why I hate it for me.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020

I guess I'm not pretty enough to own that name. Which I think why I also didn't like it.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 7, 2020)

Though I don’t really hate anyone’s names, I’m very glad that my name is not on here lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 7, 2020)

Quincy, Leah (my given name, rip), Leonardo, Liam, Hyrum, Quincy, Charlie, Barbara, Emma, Annie, Sophia, Noah, Caleb, Will/William, Harper, Mia, Olivia, Abby/Abigale, Allie, Chloe, Elizabeth, Aubrey, Zoey, Arnold, Bishop, Carter, Monica

woah i hate a lot of names
especially girl names


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve seen my name mentioned a couple times in this thread .  Though to be fair, I’m a guy with my name and more and more girls are being named Riley nowadays.   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Anyway, my least favorite name is probably Andrew.  It’s incredibly generic and I’ve never met an Andrew that I ended up liking.  : P


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2020)

No offense to anyone here that are named any of these lol

Emma (my legal name)
Sarah
Kyle
Sean
Any name that combines the sound like Jaylen, Braylen, Kaylen, etc.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a boys name lol. Not in the U.S, but in other countries.

I don’t hate any names, but if I had to choose Barbie I guess.


----------



## seliph (Oct 7, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say "hate", but there are specific names that I don't like too much because of how they sound to me (phonetically speaking, not because I associate them with people who wronged me or anything like that). I'll list those names as I remember them.
> 
> *Joshua *(to me, it sounds something like "YAASHOOOWAAHH!")
> *Victor
> ...


what did joshua victor fernando lisa doris and george do to you that you had to dig up a 4 yr old thread to roast them

(this is a joke btw it's just funny that this of all threads was necro'd)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 8, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Yeah that too, an old lady. xD Like something in the name Doris doesn't sound like a nice name for nice people.
> I disliked Sarah because when I was in school all the popular fake blonde girls had that name a lot and to me, it seemed not unique. I felt like it was an overused name for girls. But thanks for saying that about my name. I just don't like it as my name because it sounds like a baby name to me because it's so short. I just feel like I'm the only person who doesn't fit the name. I just don't know mainly why I hate it for me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020
> ...



I've known of old ladies who were angry and bossy, so I can understand that association. Yeah, does seem like a common name to me as well. Sounds like you may be feeling a bit insecure about yourself. If that's the case, then I can sympathize. I used to feel a bit "self conscious" about myself when I was younger. Fortunately, I then stopped caring about what others might think of me, and just decided to make the best of what I have (as "cliché" as that may sound).


----------



## deana (Oct 8, 2020)

The first name that could come to mind was Emily so I'm sort of glad to see that other people in here hate it too. 

I also hate the name Chad over what it has become as an internet meme. I do know 1 really nice guy named Chad though.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 8, 2020)

seliph said:


> what did joshua victor fernando lisa doris and george do to you that you had to dig up a 4 yr old thread to roast them
> 
> (this is a joke btw it's just funny that this of all threads was necro'd)



Why, nothing! Speaking of digging up old threads, I recently noticed that somebody (not you) got pissed off and complained on a thread that they hated it when users bumped up old threads. They didn't mention any names, but I have a feeling they were talking about me (since today I resurrected various old threads because I was interested in them).

I initially wanted to make a new thread about this and other subjects, but then later discovered that some already existed (hence the bumping). If anyone finds me annoying or doesn't like it when I bump up old threads, then feel free to block me or put me on ignore (see if that helps).


----------



## itsmxuse (Oct 8, 2020)

Matthew, Samantha and Alison are just the names that come to the top of my head


----------



## trashpedia (Oct 8, 2020)

I really hate weirdly spelled names or names that try to hard to be unique. For example:
- La-sha (Ladasha)
- Abcde(yes, this is an actual name and it’s pronounced “Ab City”)
- Boy
- Weird spelling of common names like Bayleighee, Mackeighlah, Taylee, Aliviyagh
- X Æ A-ii


----------



## Taj (Oct 8, 2020)

Harold is such a weird name to me, the end


----------



## Corrie (Oct 8, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I really hate weirdly spelled names or names that try to hard to be unique. For example:
> - La-sha (Ladasha)
> - Abcde(yes, this is an actual name and it’s pronounced “Ab City”)
> - Boy
> ...


Aimee, Ashleigh, Krysty, Lyndsey. It just screams "I want my kid to stick out and be unique and special!" The poor kid won't ever get anyone spelling their name correctly.


----------



## seliph (Oct 8, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> - Abcde(yes, this is an actual name and it’s pronounced “Ab City”)


- jock villagers showing me their baby


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Aimee, Ashleigh, Krysty, Lyndsey. It just screams "I want my kid to stick out and be unique and special!" The poor kid won't ever get anyone spelling their name correctly.


Yeah, also parents who give their kids like, nerdy fandom names. Umm not everyone has read/watched that one media nor will people get em right.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, also parents who give their kids like, nerdy fandom names. Umm not everyone has read/watched that one media nor will people get em right.


Yes! I think people forget that children aren't pets. They will grow into adults and have to get jobs and stuff. Nobody wants to see "Twilight Sparkle" on a resume. It's "cute" for pets but for an actual human being? Eh.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Yes! I think people forget that children aren't pets. They will grow into adults and have to get jobs and stuff. Nobody wants to see "Twilight Sparkle" on a resume. It's "cute" for pets but for an actual human being? Eh.


Yeah, I love when celebrities basically name their kids after like, coffee or fantasy characters. No Viking Wizard is not a name, nor is Java Beans lol.

Yeah exactly, I don't care if you name your cat Muffin but please don't do it to your kids.. please and make sure people can spell/pronounce their names regardless.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I love when celebrities basically name their kids after like, coffee or fantasy characters. No Viking Wizard is not a name, nor is Java Beans lol.
> 
> Yeah exactly, I don't care if you name your cat Muffin but please don't do it to your kids.. please and make sure people can spell/pronounce their names regardless.


While I understand the frustration, it irks me when people get mad at others for mispronouncing their name. It isn't the world's fault their parents decided to be dumb and name them something stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> While I understand the frustration, it irks me when people get mad at others for mispronouncing their name. It isn't the world's fault their parents decided to be dumb and name them something stupid.


yeah, I'll say mine is pretty straightfoward (my legal name I'm not gonna post here) yet people get it wrong because they purposely make it harder for themselves.

talking about that it should be easier and free to change names tbf.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah, I'll say mine is pretty straightfoward (my legal name I'm not gonna post here) yet people get it wrong because they purposely make it harder for themselves.
> 
> talking about that it should be easier and free to change names tbf.


Yeah! Imagine having to grow up and wait til you're 18 until you can ditch the weird name given to you? I couldn't even imagine. 

My real name is Megan which has multiple spellings that are all common so I totally understand the confusion on which spelling mine is. I find it more entertaining to see which they choose and get excited if they get it right lol.


----------



## tumut (Oct 8, 2020)

As far as normal names go, Juan, James/Jimmy, Madison, Crystal, Kiarra, Cassidy. Also Mykayla/Mikayla/Makayla/Michaela/Mikaela

Also any time people get creative and name their kids **** like

 "Charity"
"Kaylee"
 "Brandtley"
"Ashleigh"
 or "Kyler"

 like shut the **** up.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Yeah! Imagine having to grow up and wait til you're 18 until you can ditch the weird name given to you? I couldn't even imagine.
> 
> My real name is Megan which has multiple spellings that are all common so I totally understand the confusion on which spelling mine is. I find it more entertaining to see which they choose and get excited if they get it right lol.


Yeah, ugh. I still need to change mine cause I definitely dislike mine and it's not even fun when people get it wrong these days...

yeah mine is not even hard it's like people making up alternations as I go lol


----------



## Corrie (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, ugh. I still need to change mine cause I definitely dislike mine and it's not even fun when people get it wrong these days...
> 
> yeah mine is not even hard it's like people making up alternations as I go lol


I'm sorry that happens. It's weird they make up alternations. Is it like they add different suffixes or something? Like Ashley vs Ashlyn?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I'm sorry that happens. It's weird they make up alternations. Is it like they add different suffixes or something? Like Ashley vs Ashlyn?


No, it's like they make up pronunciations(like a french one) or the last letter of it which is.. like not how it is.. i'm not french nor is my parents.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> No, it's like they make up pronunciations(like a french one) or the last letter of it which is.. like not how it is.. i'm not french nor is my parents.


That's strange. It makes you wonder if they know someone with that pronunciation which is why they do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> That's strange. It makes you wonder if they know someone with that pronunciation which is why they do that.


Yeah, I dunno. It's like they never heard my name or don't even care or just make it harder. Annoying either way, lol.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, I dunno. It's like they never heard my name or don't even care or just make it harder. Annoying either way, lol.


I had a teacher call me Mee-gaan once and I'm just like whoa where did she get that from lol.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 8, 2020)

alfie, frank, steve/steven, tracy, connor, mackenzie/mckenna/whatever strange spelling people come up with, and then other weird ones like angel, destiny, hope, nevaeh and babe


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I had a teacher call me Mee-gaan once and I'm just like whoa where did she get that from lol.


Whoa, damn o: 

Also yeah parents who named their kids like, actual object/animals or stuff like. "Twinkle Chair Panda" ...nojust no


----------



## hamster (Oct 8, 2020)

billy, bobby, william, donald, albert


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 8, 2020)

My name, Abriana, I feel like it doesn't fit me very well.. It's just idk. I prefer the nickname i have, Abri


----------



## oak (Oct 8, 2020)

All these poor people lmao, most of these names aren't even that bad. I did go to school with a girl named Secretion though. I felt bad cause I remember a substitute teacher didn't believe her when she said that was her name. He thought she was pulling a prank.


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## deleted (Oct 18, 2020)

moonford said:


> I really dislike Dylan, Barbara, Ethan, Callum, Jordan, Daniel & William.





Corrie said:


> Bertha, Angus, Keegan, Daniel, Charles, Brody.



Lol I love this. Why is every person named Daniel a butthole? It seems to be universal.

I hear the following names way too much. It might be because I’ve been in Catholic school my entire life, but to me these names are painfully basic.
- Katherine or another of many god forsaken spellings of this name
- Ann/Anne/Anna
- Madeline, Madison, Maddie
- Marie (common middle name)
- Elizabeth (another middle name)
- Luke
- Matthew
- Isabelle, Izzy
- Any combination of these names (ie. Mary Kate, Anna Kate, etc.)
- Jackson/Jaxon/Jack


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2020)

In regards to above, most Daniel people I knew/know are nice lol.

also, Bim. yes that's a real name. like.. why.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't think there are any names I outright hate, but there are names I wouldn't want to give my own child, mostly because I didn't like somebody with that name.


oak said:


> I did go to school with a girl named Secretion though.


Some people are too cruel to their kids lmao


----------



## oak (Oct 18, 2020)

Also a lady from work was gonna name her baby girl Godswill and I made the most uncomfortable face ever. Even I can come up with better Christian baby names. It sounds like Goodwill the thrift store lol. Luckily she decided to make it a middle name instead.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> ethan bc of a person i knew


lmao old threads are fun, i even forgot about that person. it's a nice name i guess.

i really dislike typical, ugly swedish old men names like sven, glenn, bengt, sten, kurt... i guess that's the uhhh agephobia in me idk but i would never name anyone (not that i'll ever name anyone other than a cat or a dog lol) anything like that.


----------



## World Citizen (Oct 19, 2020)

If a name can be spelt with a "C" or a "K" I usually really dislike the "K" version of the name. It just looks uglier, I don't know why.

Catherine/*Katherine/Kathryn*
Michaela/*Mikayla*
Rebecca/*Rebekah*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

World Citizen said:


> If a name can be spelt with a "C" or a "K" I usually really dislike the "K" version of the name. It just looks uglier, I don't know why.
> 
> Catherine/*Katherine/Kathryn*
> Michaela/*Mikayla*
> Rebecca/*Rebekah*


ngl alternate spellings are worse than first letter

like if you want to name your kid crystal/krystal don't make themwrite it Khryshtahl or **** man lol


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 19, 2020)

Jessica and Jennifer. Also I learned yesterday that Sean is pronounced like Shawn? Who came up with that?


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 19, 2020)

SublimeDonut said:


> Also I learned yesterday that Sean is pronounced like Shawn? Who came up with that?


If I'm not mistaken, Sean is the original Irish spelling. Shawn is an alternate spelling used when the name became Americanized.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 19, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Sean is the original Irish spelling. Shawn is an alternate spelling used when the name became Americanized.


Huh, that's interesting. Thanks for the context!


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 19, 2020)

Guy- what the heck is that!
Hailey- valley girl bully memories
Chad- Lul you know why.
Bailey for a boy..no
Peter
Brandon
Dean
Ben
Gus
Bertha
Samantha
George
Harry

sorry -if you have one of these names it’s not you! It’s just the name:C


----------



## HailRaven (Oct 19, 2020)

I was told I was almost named Twyla.
My great aunt told my mother  it sounded like "toilet"
Not a fan of the name either ,  I dodged a bullet there.

Definitely not a fan of people over complicating the spelling of their names either.

Like for example Jason being spelt 
JAISEEN. :/


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 19, 2020)

HailRaven said:


> I was told I was almost named Twyla.
> My great aunt told my mother  it sounded like "toilet"
> Not a fan of the name either ,  I dodged a bullet there.
> 
> ...


Jahsun


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

HailRaven said:


> I was told I was almost named Twyla.
> My great aunt told my mother  it sounded like "toilet"
> Not a fan of the name either ,  I dodged a bullet there.
> 
> ...


I actually like Twyla, it doesn't sound like toilet or someone made up a weird pronunciation here...

And yeah like if your kid's name is "jason" don't make em spell it "jayyshun" or **** lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 21, 2020)

Any name of a person who bullied me as a kid, or someone who is a butt to me.

Also when people take a normal name and make an overly complicated spelling variant of it, to the point that your spelling variant it wrong and you made it pronounced differently now even thou you SWEAR its that basic name. Why would someone name their child a basic name only to have it made complicated? It's not unique you just made it twice as worse, a bland name that you butchered.

I don't dislike people with my name, but I dislike my (real irl) name cause there are TOO MANY spelling variants of it. Not only that, but it is a basic *** name and no matter how many vowels you swap, no matter how many constants you replace and add, it is still a basic boring generic name. It's so hard to find a keychain with your actual spelling variant when your name can be spelled several different ways. Plus it doesn't really fit me. I'd like to think I'm not basic and boring and would like to change my name to something that fits me better and is 'me', not every other basic girl out there who shares a version of my name.


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 21, 2020)

There was someone who I went to school with and his name was Jai-Sun.... it was pronounced Jason.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2020)

rodney, marci, busby... no offense but yeah i dont like them


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 27, 2020)

I came in to be nosey and I think I got to page 2 before my name is hated and common  and my gorgeous mum whose name is over used  she must have been one of the originals


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2020)

This one is kind of obvious: Karen.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



oak said:


> All these poor people lmao, most of these names aren't even that bad. I did go to school with a girl named Secretion though. I felt bad cause I remember a substitute teacher didn't believe her when she said that was her name. He thought she was pulling a prank.


What were her parents on when they named her?!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



sheilaa said:


> rodney, marci, busby... no offense but yeah i dont like them


My name is Rodney...  It's okay though, I'm not overly attached to my name anyways, and while I don't hate it and don't plan to change it, it's not like I'm necessarily just *in love* with it (I was named Rodney after my grandfather, and while I know that sounds sentimental, he died in 1988, twelve years before I was born, so it kinda felt odd to be named after someone I'd never know).
By the way, people tell me all the time I look and act different from most Rodneys anyway, so maybe I shatter perceptions. 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



trashpedia said:


> I really hate weirdly spelled names or names that try to hard to be unique. For example:
> - La-sha (Ladasha)
> - Abcde(yes, this is an actual name and it’s pronounced “Ab City”)
> - Boy
> ...


There was one person named "ABCD" and it was pronounced "obesity"... I'm so sorry for that kid...


----------



## eseamir (Oct 27, 2020)

I can't deal with any weird variations of the name Emily but that's just because I've had to deal with Decades of spelling my name due to there being so many completely absurd spellings added over the years


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

nintendofan85 said:


> My name is Rodney...  It's okay though, I'm not overly attached to my name anyways, and while I don't hate it and don't plan to change it, it's not like I'm necessarily just *in love* with it (I was named Rodney after my grandfather, and while I know that sounds sentimental, he died in 1988, twelve years before I was born, so it kinda felt odd to be named after someone I'd never know).
> By the way, people tell me all the time I look and act different from most Rodneys anyway, so maybe I shatter perceptions.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2020



yeah it's no personal offense, but here it's basically used as a hipster culture male name...and that hamster in AC doesn't make it any better. but yeah as with any name here nothing personal, i hate my own legal name also.

you sure do


----------



## wildfig (Oct 28, 2020)

There's a lot of names I don't like, but Tyler is probably one of the most common ones I absolutely loathe. Not a fan of most male Biblical names in general too, like Luke, Matthew, Ichabod, Aaron, etc.

I would say the -den's (Brayden, Jayden, Cayden, etc.), but I rarely encounter these where I live.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2020)

One of my friends works at a daycare and she comes across truly the worst names. Here are a couple of the more memorable ones she’s told me recently:

Buggy
Moss (pronounced Mose apparently)
And I wish I was kidding: Reddyt

Those poor children


----------



## Yazzy (Oct 29, 2020)

Dennis.
My ex’s name. Irks my nerves. Come to think of all my ex’s names are on my **** list.


----------



## Neb (Dec 1, 2020)

I’m not fond of Hunter or Madison. They’re really common and I haven’t met a nice person with either name.


----------



## Korichi (Dec 1, 2020)

I dislike the name Karen. xD


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Dec 1, 2020)

This seems hurtful, hope no one is offended TwT if it helps I hate the name Mary and that's my name sooo yeah
I dislike the name Adam... I've known a lot of crappy people named Adam. Otherwise names like Agnus and Apple... Maybe I have a problem with names that start with A. Owo Seriously don't name your kids Apple


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't hate any name in particular (or at least none I can think of at the moment), about the only names I feel some negativity towards is Karen, but that's only because I've associated the name with all the memes spread around, and the other name I have no love for is my own.


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 1, 2020)

Karen,
Aiden,
Benjamin,
Matthew,
Mark,
Riley,
Madison,
Elizabeth, 

and last but least...
Abcde 
WHO THE HELL WOULD HAVE THE AUDACITY TO MAKE A BABY NAME LIKE 'ABCDE'????????? WTH??????????????????????

buuut yeah. I hate most common names. They're so overused that they're trash at this point.
If I ever have a son he'll be named Wolfgang and if I ever have a daughter she'll be named Raymond.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 1, 2020)

I've never met a Jennifer or Karen that was a nice person. Ever. Similar with Joe. The name Joe/Joseph makes me irrationally upset. 
I also really dislike anything like Jaden/Jaylen, Becky, Rachel, etc.


----------



## Envy (Dec 1, 2020)

My name and nearly every nickname I've had over the years have been mentioned in this topic, some multiple times. =(

I would have to think really hard on this one. I will say I'm really not fond of names like Chloey and Zoey and other names that are used more commonly in children nowadays. There are also some older names mentioned in this topic which are meh like Bertha. I also don't like Billy, it brings up images of a bratty bully boy. I just can't imagine a grown man using that name.


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 1, 2020)

EmmaFrost said:


> I've never met a Jennifer or Karen that was a nice person. Ever. Similar with Joe. The name Joe/Joseph makes me irrationally upset.
> I also really dislike anything like Jaden/Jaylen, Becky, Rachel, etc.


i have a brother named Joe lol


----------



## numera (Dec 1, 2020)

the name "Cameron" bothers me. I come from a Spanish-speaking family and it baffles me that anyone from a similar background names their child that given that it is so close to the word "camarón" aka "shrimp." but maybe seafood is their passion


----------



## amemome (Dec 1, 2020)

I really dislike the alternate-spelling names that use "eigh" instead of whatever vowel/vowels were supposed to be there.
I also have an irrational dislike of the name "Craig." It's like the "moist" of names, just... squicks me out for some reason.


----------



## saucySheep (Dec 1, 2020)

amemome said:


> I really dislike the alternate-spelling names that use "eigh" instead of whatever vowel/vowels were supposed to be there.
> I also have an irrational dislike of the name "Craig." It's like the "moist" of names, just... squicks me out for some reason.


ugh. some names really just shouldn't exist, i know ;-; craig pisses me off too


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 1, 2020)

John. Like, you have literally thousands of names to choose from for your baby, and you choose the most boring, typical name in the English language?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 1, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Karen,
> Aiden,
> Benjamin,
> Matthew,
> ...


Karen: Let me speak with your manager!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020



amemome said:


> I really dislike the alternate-spelling names that use "eigh" instead of whatever vowel/vowels were supposed to be there.
> I also have an irrational dislike of the name "Craig." It's like the "moist" of names, just... squicks me out for some reason.


Never heard of that name. But imo it doesn't suit to be a name


----------



## PajamaCat (Dec 1, 2020)

I've always had an irrational hatred towards the name Tiffany and I have no idea why


----------



## Fjoora (Dec 3, 2020)

George! BLECK. Martin. Tony. Peter. Steven. David. I don't know, there's a whole heap of names I don't like, and I'm beginning to realize that they're almost always male names lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 7, 2020)

How could I have forgotten about Bertha? Also Natasha, Isaiah, Jacques, Lamar, Humberto, Kendrick, Ahmed, Ishmael, Jarvis, Lewis, Bernadette, Carmen, Dolores, Eleanor, Helga, Lois and Olga.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 7, 2020)

I really dislike Tiffany and Whitney because they are really stereotypical towards ‘popular’ and ‘stuck-up’ people. Though the people that I have met with those names almost always fit into those categories with is a strange coincidence. Names I don’t like the sound of are mostly popular names like Olivia, Lily and Mia. Mostly girl names :/


----------



## oranje (Dec 8, 2020)

There are names I don't like because I associate them with unpleasant people. But barring that, the names I don't like usually are grouped into certain categories-

Old Lady/Serious/Outdated names- Gertrude, Matilda, Mildred, Agatha, Dorothy, Harriett, ect. &
Old Man/Outdated/Serious names- Mordecai, Gregory, Harold, Alfred, ect. A human starts out as a baby and for me, those kind of names are way too serious for a baby.
Religious names- Hope, Charity, Chastity, Faith.
Nature/Trendy names- Forest, Brook, Canyon, Flint, Bear, Aspen, Blaze, names with a 1000 ys in them because it's "cooler", ect. I feel like they're names you'd give to a pet than names for actual humans. And it's very "Look, our kid is different and special!". Ug.
And Bob. Sorry but I hate that name. Robert however is great!


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 9, 2020)

ones that end with "s" because I can't figure out if it's James' or James's and both of them look awful.


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

I really dislike the name Brandon and Jessica. Every single one except for like two have always been so mean and rude to me and I just don't trust anyone with those names anymore.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2021)

I hate the name Marina because someone by that name used to bully me and make my life miserable in school. A lot of classmates used to bully me, but this girl’s words and actions really hurt me on an emotional level.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

emily, no reason why except for that one person who i actually HATE and will never forgive!!!!

i'm also not a fan of the name jasmine, it's my name but i don't like how basic it is
i don't wanna be named after a flower or some rice


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

Also can't stand the name Emily, after a girl who made my life crap.

I also can't stand stereotypical "popular" names, like Sarah, Brittany, Sydney, etc. I just never liked how they sounded.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2021)

I've noticed that "Emily" has been brought up a lot in this thread (at least four times).

I personally don't mind that name, and don't have any bad associations with it, as the only Emily I ever met happened to be a very short girl who was really meek and mousy


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 6, 2021)

britany, bruce, drew, helga.


----------



## ThePondGirl (Feb 6, 2021)

I used to be a lot more picky about names... I remember HATING the name Nick when I was little, but I’m fine with it now. The only name I can think of off the top of my head is Mia. It just sounds... I dunno, it’s such a basic 2017 baby name, I guess? Lol.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rory


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 7, 2021)

Archie and I used to hate Alfie because it seems like every dog owner is naming their dogs either of these names at the moment. However I've come to love Alfie again since my friend adopted a spaniel with the same name and even though I've not met him yet he's super cute.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 7, 2021)

My own name LOL
it's Samantha, and I hate every part of it

I also don't like any type of 'southern' names like Georgia, Joann, Sue
And lastly, Gayle lol
in one of the harvest moon games there was a Wizard that you could marry, but after you start dating him he reveals that his name is Gayle and I immediately nope'd out and started dating someone else lol


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't hate these names necessarily, but I don't really prefer them either. Not super fond of names that are also months. 

March, April, May, June, and August. I'm so sorry if you're named after a month


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 7, 2021)

I know for a fact my name will be in this thread haha, I've seen it at least once already. 
off the top of my head there aren't any names I can think of that I actively dislike, but at the same time I know there are tons of names that I wouldn't choose for a baby, either because I've met someone with that name who I don't like or they just don't seem like names. any name that you would see on a post making fun of that one type of mum? yeah I probably don't like it


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2021)

I’ve noticed a few names brought up a bunch of times. I’m also not fond of the name Emily. I’ve noticed “Jessica” being brought up and I don’t mind that name. I’ve literally only gotten to know one person with that name and she’s a total sweetheart.  

I personally can’t stand names that aren’t names. I’ve met someone named “Tuesday” and “Whisper.” Someone that I went to school with was named “Guy Black.”  Yeah, that was his full name. So his name written with his last name first would be “Black Guy.” I never understood the name Guy anyway, but if your last name is either Black or White, I swear, do NOT name your son “Guy.”


----------

